# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metrohavaintoja 2016

## play2002wh

4.1 kello 16.50

Metron oli tarkoitus lähteä raiteelta yksi mutta menikin kääntöraiteelle. Pian raiteelle 1 tuli toinen metro, molemmat M100-sarjalaisia. 
Tuo sama metro sitten Puotilan ja Itäkeskuksen välillä ajoi osan matkasta hiljaa, alkoi kiihdyttää, nykäisi ja rullasi pari senkuntia vapaalla ja jatkoi kiihdyttämistä.

----------


## 8.6

5.1.
M300-sarjan metrojuna 302 12:28 Itäkeskuksen metroasemalla menossa Ruoholahteen päin.

----------


## sm3

Eilen 7.1 ainakin aikavälillä 14-15 oli metrossa epäsäännölliset vuorovälit kuulutuksen mukaan aiempien teknisten vikojen takia.

Aamulla huomasin että metron jarrutukset olivat lopussa äkillisiä ja rämähtäviä vaikka kuulosti että kuljettaja yritti kovasti sitä estää.

Pakkanen lienee syy molemmissa tavalla tai toisella?

----------


## play2002wh

8.1 klo 12.30

Itäkeskuksen metroasemalla M300-sarjalainen #302A-D koeajossa, menossa keskustan suuntaan

----------


## juhanahi

> Eilen 7.1 ainakin aikavälillä 14-15 oli metrossa epäsäännölliset vuorovälit kuulutuksen mukaan aiempien teknisten vikojen takia.


7.1. oli tosiaan useampia junavikoja, jotka vaikuttivat liikenteeseen pitkin päivää. Pakkanen ja paineilma olivat teemasanat, pariin otteeseen oli ainakin M200-sarjalaisessa (anturi?)vikaa paineilmapuolella ja nokkajunan paineilmaovet temppuilivat myös useampaan otteeseen. Taisi sinne jotain muutakin vielä mahtua.




> Aamulla huomasin että metron jarrutukset olivat lopussa äkillisiä ja rämähtäviä vaikka kuulosti että kuljettaja yritti kovasti sitä estää.


Tämäpä kuulostaa eniten M200:n (?) ja pöllyävän lumen tekosilta: levyjarrut keräävät lunta sen verran, että sitten aivan jarrutuksen loppuvaiheessa, jolloin ne astuvat mukaan jarrutukseen, ne eivät heti jarutakaan odotetulla tavalla. Tällöin joutuu usein jarruvoimaa lisäämään sen verran, että loppupysäys ei ole oikein mukava. Pöllykeleillä levyjarrujen sulattelu/kuivattelu eli muutama pelkillä levyjarruilla tehtävä jarrutus silloin tällöin helpottaisi asiaa, mutta tämä ei ehkä ole oikein vakiintunut käytäntö monellakaan kuljettajalla.

----------


## sm3

Tämä selvä. Kiitos taas vastauksesta, mielenkiinnolla aina luen vaikken kummempia vastaakkaan.

----------


## samulih

Oliko tänään joku isompikin vika kun ajeltiin Itäkeskuksesta Ruoholahden raiteelta Mellunmäkeen, siis oliko sähköt pois kun joku meni raiteille vai miksi oli sellainen s"hitshow?

----------


## flix

Tänään n. 17.30 metro seisoi Sörnäisten metroasemalla 15 min suuntana Vuosaari. Syynä tekninen vika jota kuski meni selvittelemään metrojunan ulkopuolelle. Tuli myös huomattua vakava turvallisuuspuute, että metrojunaan kuuluu ainoastaan kuskin junan sisältä tehdyt kuulutukset. Eli kun kuski oli korjaamassa vikaa ainoat kuulutukset kuuluivat asemalta, joita tosin en kuullut junan sisään.

----------


## APH

Reittioppaasta lainattua:
_"Metro Ruoholahti - Mellunmäki keskustasta, epäsäännölliset vuorovälit, odotus enintään n. 15 min.
Syy: järjestyshäiriö.
Arvioitu kesto: 20:00 - 22:30."_

Mitäköhän lienee tapahtunut?

----------


## juhanahi

> Oliko tänään joku isompikin vika kun ajeltiin Itäkeskuksesta Ruoholahden raiteelta Mellunmäkeen, siis oliko sähköt pois kun joku meni raiteille vai miksi oli sellainen s"hitshow?


Isoimman härdellin aikaansai Kontulan ja Mellunmäen välillä radalla kulkenut henkilö. Jännitteet jouduttiin katkaisemaan KL-MM-väliltä, ja kesti tovi ja parikin, että saatiin varmuus henkilön poistumisesta rata-alueelta. Liikenteen palautumista häiritsi vielä kaksi ovi(valvonta)vikaa. Vuoroja oli väärässä järjestyksessä (määränpäät) ja lisäksi verkolla oli yksi kohtuuttoman pitkä vuoroväli. Yksi Mellunmäen juna käännytettiin Itäkeskuksesta takaisin Ruoholehden suuntaan kokonaistilanteen helpottamiseksi. Tuon juinan perässä tullut niin ikään Mellunmäen juna otettiin poikkeuksellisesti IK2-raiteen kautta, jotta Itäkeskukseen jääneen junan matkustajat saatiin ripeästi vaihtamaan junaa laiturin yli. Itäkeskuksen tavanomaisella 1-raiteella olleille tämä toki aiheutti harmillisen laiturinvaihdon.




> Tänään n. 17.30 metro seisoi Sörnäisten metroasemalla 15 min suuntana Vuosaari. Syynä tekninen vika jota kuski meni selvittelemään metrojunan ulkopuolelle. Tuli myös huomattua vakava turvallisuuspuute, että metrojunaan kuuluu ainoastaan kuskin junan sisältä tehdyt kuulutukset. Eli kun kuski oli korjaamassa vikaa ainoat kuulutukset kuuluivat asemalta, joita tosin en kuullut junan sisään.


Kyseisen ovi(valvonta)vian selvittelyssä kesti tosiaan normaalia pidempään. Ovivian selvittelyyn kuuluu hetkellisesti myös kaikkien ovien sulkeminen, jotta vikaa voidaan paikallistaa. Kuljettaja toivottavasti kuitenkin informoi tilanteesta ennen vian selvittelyn alkamista. Suoranaisena turvallisuuspuutteena asiaa on vaikea nähdä; oltiinhan sentään turvallisesti laiturissa valaistulla asemalla ja todellisen hädän yllättäessä pysähtyneestä junasta on kuitenkin aina mahdollista päästä pois. Toki näin pitkän seisomisen yhteydessä tietämättömyys tilanteen etenemisestä on ymmärrettävästi harmillista.

----------


## flix

> Kyseisen ovi(valvonta)vian selvittelyssä kesti tosiaan normaalia pidempään. Ovivian selvittelyyn kuuluu hetkellisesti myös kaikkien ovien sulkeminen, jotta vikaa voidaan paikallistaa. Kuljettaja toivottavasti kuitenkin informoi tilanteesta ennen vian selvittelyn alkamista. Suoranaisena turvallisuuspuutteena asiaa on vaikea nähdä; oltiinhan sentään turvallisesti laiturissa valaistulla asemalla ja todellisen hädän yllättäessä pysähtyneestä junasta on kuitenkin aina mahdollista päästä pois. Toki näin pitkän seisomisen yhteydessä tietämättömyys tilanteen etenemisestä on ymmärrettävästi harmillista.


Kuljettaja kertoi aluksi että selvitellään teknistä vikaa ja sen jälkeen lyhyesti vielä kertaalleen vianetsinnän jatkuvan, mitään muuta tietoa ei tullut junan sisään. Myöskään tilanteen jälkeen ei tullut yhtään lisätietoa. Tämän lisäksi olin pienen lapsen kanssa sattumoisin ensimmäisessä vaunussa, joka täyttyi aivan täyteen ihmisiä. Kunnon anteeksipyyntö olisi ollut kuljettajalta paikallaan. 

Luulisi että vuonna 2016 junan sisäinen tiedotus ei olisi pelkästään yhden kuljettajan mikrofonin varassa. En usko että olen ensimmäinen kuka tämän asian mainitsee.

----------


## fani

Tänään 14.1 Kampin ohitti koeajolla oleva M300-sarjan juna (302-D). Kuvankin laitan siitä Instagramiin sitten.

----------


## flix

On muutamia asioita mitä metrokuljettaja olisi voinut tehdä toisin. Esimerkiksi sanoa että lisäkuulutuksia kuuluu laiturilla, mutta ei junassa. Muita ehdotuksia tilanteeseen olisi että hän ei ehdi kuuluttaa korjatessa vikaa tai kertoa joku arvio vian kestosta tai sen että ei osaa arvioida. Sanoa junassa oleville matkustajille että saa kertoa viasta myös junaan astuville matkustajille. Mikä tahansa näistä vaihtoehdoista olisi mielestäni kohentanut asiakaspalvelua selkeästi.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Tänä aamuna satuin minäkin näkemään ensimmäistä kertaa M300-sarjalaisen. Taisi olla 302A-C koeajossa, rohkeasti keskellä aamuruuhkaa 8.32 Mellunmäestä keskustaan päin lähteneen vuoron ja 8.36 Vuosaaresta lähteneen välissä. Ihan hienon näköinen peli kyllä ulkoapäin, sisälle en juuri ehtinyt näkemään ja valot olivat pimeänä. Vähän uudenlaiseen äänimaailmaankin saa tottua, kun nämä tulevat käyttöön.

----------


## MaZo

> Tänä aamuna satuin minäkin näkemään ensimmäistä kertaa M300-sarjalaisen. Taisi olla 302A-C koeajossa, rohkeasti keskellä aamuruuhkaa 8.32 Mellunmäestä keskustaan päin lähteneen vuoron ja 8.36 Vuosaaresta lähteneen välissä. Ihan hienon näköinen peli kyllä ulkoapäin, sisälle en juuri ehtinyt näkemään ja valot olivat pimeänä. Vähän uudenlaiseen äänimaailmaankin saa tottua, kun nämä tulevat käyttöön.


M300 koeajoja ajetaan nyt arkena lähes ympäri vuorokauden ja viikonloppuina päiväsaikaan. Toimitustahti kiihtyy koko ajan ja junille pitää kerätä kilometrejä ennen niiden hyväksymistä. Mahdollisuudet nähdä M300 paranevat siis koko ajan.

----------


## play2002wh

23.2

Aamulla Rastilan ja Puotilan välissä kuullutettiin että seuraavana olisi Mellunmäki.
Kyseessä oli nokkajuna

----------


## TuomasLehto

300-juna seisoi Itäkeskuksen keskiraiteella tänään puoli kahden jälkeen. 303-D (ynnä muita kirjaimia) näytti olevan. Lieneekö se vasta saapunut Suomeen, kun ikkunoissa oli espanjankielisiä aanelosia ja sisällä penkit oli huputettu? En ole nähnyt muita kuin ohimennen, niin en osaa verrata.

----------


## tuukkav

> 300-juna seisoi Itäkeskuksen keskiraiteella tänään puoli kahden jälkeen. 303-D (ynnä muita kirjaimia) näytti olevan. Lieneekö se vasta saapunut Suomeen, kun ikkunoissa oli espanjankielisiä aanelosia ja sisällä penkit oli huputettu? En ole nähnyt muita kuin ohimennen, niin en osaa verrata.


303 on saapunut Suomeen jo kauan sitten viime vuoden puolella, mutta testiajot ks. yksikön kanssa sen sijaan on aloitettu vasta lähiviikkoina (?).

----------


## MaZo

> 303 on saapunut Suomeen jo kauan sitten viime vuoden puolella, mutta testiajot ks. yksikön kanssa sen sijaan on aloitettu vasta lähiviikkoina (?).


Juuri näin, 303 on tuotu varikolle jo heinäkuussa.
Alkupään koeajot ovat olleet hitaasti eteneviä tyyppikokeiden ym. takia ja kilometrejä päästiin keräämään ihan tosissaan vasta vuoden lopulla. Tehdas on kuitenkin koko ajan työntänyt junia kiihtyvällä tahdilla ulos, jonka vuoksi niitä on puskuroitu varikolle odottamaan vuoroaan. Toimitukset ja koeajot ovat siis edelleen aikataulussa, mutta Länsimetron avautumisen lähestyessä ja kuljettajatilanteen parantuessa koeajojen määrä tulee lisääntymään merkittävästi.

----------


## APH

Aiemmin automaattijunaletkassa kulkenut vaunupari 143-144 on taas liikenteessä normaalien sarjajunien kanssa. Sille on ilmeisesti tehty joku 'de-automaattivarustelu'. Tällainen toimenpide tulee varmaan muillekin Siemensin käsittelyn käyneille yksiköille?
Pitää vielä kysyä, että onko nokkiksen kohtalosta nyt varmaa tietoa?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Metron nk. Nokkajunan vaunut 103+104 ja 105+106 liikkuivat normaalissa liikenteessä viikonloppuna 9. - 10.4.2016. Itse en ole huomannut Nokkajunakalustoa ajossa muutamaan vuoteen viikonvaihteessa tai muina pyhäpäivinä. Olen tietenkin ollut monena viikonloppuna pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella, mistä syystä havaintopohja on jo siitäkin syystä suppea.
Lauantaina näin pikaisesti 300-sarjan junan Hakaniemessä aamupäivällä. Äkkiseltään numero näytti 309:ltä.

----------


## PepeB

> Metron nk. Nokkajunan vaunut 103+104 ja 105+106 liikkuivat normaalissa liikenteessä viikonloppuna 9. - 10.4.2016. Itse en ole huomannut Nokkajunakalustoa ajossa muutamaan vuoteen viikonvaihteessa tai muina pyhäpäivinä. Olen tietenkin ollut monena viikonloppuna pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella, mistä syystä havaintopohja on jo siitäkin syystä suppea.
> Lauantaina näin pikaisesti 300-sarjan junan Hakaniemessä aamupäivällä. Äkkiseltään numero näytti 309:ltä.


Enpä muista, että olisi ikinä tullut viikonloppuna vastaan nokkajunaa, lienee pääasiassa liikenteessä ruuhka-aikaan.

----------


## samulih

> [Lauantaina näin pikaisesti 300-sarjan junan Hakaniemessä aamupäivällä. Äkkiseltään numero näytti 309:ltä


Sunnuntainakin näytti olevan testiajossa Myllyn kohdalla

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Enpä muista, että olisi ikinä tullut viikonloppuna vastaan nokkajunaa, lienee pääasiassa liikenteessä ruuhka-aikaan.


No on sentään ikinä. Varma havaintoni viikonloppuna edellisen kerran saattaa olla syyskuulta 2009, jolloin olen ottanut mm. *tämän kuvan*. Muistikuvani mukaan se oli lauantai. Sama kokoonpano näkyy kyseisen kuvasarjan muutamissa muissakin kuvissa.

----------


## sm3

Tuo on kulkenut ainakin arkiaamusin aamun ensimmäisellä vuorolla.

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

Nokkametron kaikki vaunut kyllä voi bongata arkisin ruuhka-aikaan yleensä, tänään se oli kyllä ainakin liikenteessä Vuosaaren linjalla lähdöt olivat Ruoholahdesta 20 yli ja Vuosaaresta 50 yli. Itse matkustin kierroksen sen viimeisillä lähdöllä, Vuosaaresta klo 22:50 ja viimeinen Vuosaaren metro Ruoholahdesta 23:20.  :Smile:  Oli mukava kuvata kun oli niin hiljaista, verrattuna ruuhka-aikaan.  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nokkametron kaikki vaunut kyllä voi bongata arkisin ruuhka-aikaan yleensä, tänään se oli kyllä ainakin liikenteessä Vuosaaren linjalla lähdöt olivat Ruoholahdesta 20 yli ja Vuosaaresta 50 yli. Itse matkustin kierroksen sen viimeisillä lähdöllä, Vuosaaresta klo 22:50 ja viimeinen Vuosaaren metro Ruoholahdesta 23:20.  Oli mukava kuvata kun oli niin hiljaista, verrattuna ruuhka-aikaan.


Ja nyt maanantaina Nokkajuna liikkui jälleen kuusivaunuisena - vieläpä vaunujen sijaitessa numerojärjestyksessä 101 - 106. Havainnon tein jo vähän ennen klo 14:ää Kampissa, ruuhkaliikenteen neljän minuutin vuorovälitkään eivät tainneet olla vielä siinä vaiheessa olla käytössä.

----------


## Rehtori

Valistaisitteko tyhmempää harrastajaa. Mistä nokkajuna nimitys tulee?

----------


## tuukkav

> Valistaisitteko tyhmempää harrastajaa. Mistä nokkajuna nimitys tulee?


Nokkajuna on nimitys M100-sarjan alkusarjalle yksiköt 101-106. Näissä junissa on esim. paineilmatoimiset ovet (lopuissa M100-sarjalaisissa sähköinen), peilit ovat erityyppiset, junan keulassa ei ole "astimia" ja nämä ovat peruskorjaamattomia, alkuperäisillä linjakilvillä varustettuja. Saa täydentää  :Smile:

----------


## kuke

> Valistaisitteko tyhmempää harrastajaa. Mistä nokkajuna nimitys tulee?


Olen joskus kuullut selityksen, ettei M100 -sarjan ensimmäisistä junista haluttu käyttää enää nimistystä koejuna tai prototyyppi, koska koejunista M1-M6 oli jo käytetty tätä nimitystä. Koejuniahan ei koskaan otettu varsinaiseen matkustajaliikenteeseen. Metro oli vaikeuksissa, eikä haluttu antaa kuvaa, että metrossa vaan tuhlataan rahaa kokeilemalla asioita. Uuden sarjan ensimmäiset junat saivat siis nimityksen nokkajunat. Nehän olivat eräällä tavalla uuden junasarjan keulakuva.

Nokkajunia koeajettiin Helsingissä jonkin aikaa ennen muun sarjan valmistamisen aloittamista. Tästä johtuvat jotkin erot niiden ja sarjavalmisteisten junien välillä. Ehkä tyylikkäin näistä eroissa on nokkajunien takakaappien erilaiset merkkivalopaneelit verrattuna sarjavalmisteisiin yksiköihin.  :Laughing:

----------


## Tuomas

Silloin joskus, kun 107-sarjan junia ei vielä oltu peruskorjattu, niin kolme nokkajunayksikköä liikkuivat muiden yksiköiden seassa. Siihen aikaan oli todella harvinaista bongata kokonainen kolmen yksikön nokkajuna. Niin ne ajat muuttuu.  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Aikanaan Nokat kiersivät vuosikausia muiden peruskorjaamattomien junien kanssa. Niitä näki jotakuinkin "aina" liikenteessä - myös viikonloppuisin ja muina pyhäpäivinä. Siinä vaiheessa, kun Nokat olivat ainoat peruskorjaamattomat 100-sarjan metrovaunut, niitä ei enää voinut kytkeä muiden kuin Nokkien kanssa. Samalla Nokkien näkyminen alkoi rajoittua arkipäiviin (M - P), joskin poikkeuksiakin on havaittu - kuten viime viikonloppuna. Itse asiassa se tämän keskustelun pointti olikin - ei se että Nokka-sarjan vaunupareja on kytketty yhteen koko junan käsittäväksi Nokkajunaksi. Nyt voi vain tarkkailla, ovatko kyseisen junan vaunut numerojärjestyksessä vai ei-numerojärjestyksessä. Ja tietenkin Nokalla voi matkustaa Helsingin Yliopiston metroaseman ohi tai ainakin sinne asti ja ihailla Kaisaniemi-kuulutusta. Kalasataman ruotsinkielinen kuulutuskaan ei ole täysin sama kuin muussa kalustossa.  :Smile:

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Kalasataman ruotsinkielinen kuulutuskaan ei ole täysin sama kuin muussa kalustossa.


Jaa, sanooko se "Fiskhamnen" "Fiskehamnen"in sijaan?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jaa, sanooko se "Fiskhamnen" "Fiskehamnen"in sijaan?


Kyllähän se niin sanoo.

----------


## Tuomas

> Samalla Nokkien näkyminen alkoi rajoittua arkipäiviin (M - P), joskin poikkeuksiakin on havaittu - kuten viime viikonloppuna. Itse asiassa se tämän keskustelun pointti olikin - ei se että Nokka-sarjan vaunupareja on kytketty yhteen koko junan käsittäväksi Nokkajunaksi.


En tarkoittanut kommentillani väheksyä mitenkään havaintojen arvokkuutta, vaan kirjoitin sen muisteluna menneistä ajoista. Pahoitteluni, jos viesti ymmärrettiin väärin.

Nokkajunan ja automaattijunan lisäksi ei taida olla ollut muita tällaisia muusta junasarjasta irrallaan liikkuvia yksiköitä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> En tarkoittanut kommentillani väheksyä mitenkään havaintojen arvokkuutta, vaan kirjoitin sen muisteluna menneistä ajoista. Pahoitteluni, jos viesti ymmärrettiin väärin.


Itse asiassa en kokenut täysin asiallisen ja rakentavassa hengessä kirjoittamasi kommentin koettelevan havaintojen arvokkuuksia tai ei-arvokkuuksia, vaan nousi esille pieni huoli siitä, että asia [Nokat eivät kovin paljon liiku muina kuin arkipäivinä] ehkä vain ymmärretään lukijoiden piirissä väärin. Olen suhtautunut ja suhtaudun tälläkin hetkellä kaikkiin tänne lähettämiisi kirjoituksiisi yksinomaan positiivisuudella ja kunnioittavalla kannalla.

----------


## APH

> Aiemmin automaattijunaletkassa kulkenut vaunupari 143-144 on taas liikenteessä normaalien sarjajunien kanssa. Sille on ilmeisesti tehty joku 'de-automaattivarustelu'. Tällainen toimenpide tulee varmaan muillekin Siemensin käsittelyn käyneille yksiköille?
> Pitää vielä kysyä, että onko nokkiksen kohtalosta nyt varmaa tietoa?


Kehtaan nostaa kirjoitustani, sillä vaikka hyvää keskustelua saatiin aikaiseksi, niin vastausta en saanut. Eli onko kenelläkään metroaktiivilla vastausta näihin kysymyksiin?  :Smile:

----------


## Vainma

> Kehtaan nostaa kirjoitustani, sillä vaikka hyvää keskustelua saatiin aikaiseksi, niin vastausta en saanut. Eli onko kenelläkään metroaktiivilla vastausta näihin kysymyksiin?


Siemensin varustelemat junat palautettaneen ennalleen ennen länsimetron alkua.
Nokkajunien kohtalosta en tiedä, mutta ainakin kuulutuslaite (sekä linjakilvet?) niihin täytyisi uusia myös ennen länsimetroa. Nykyistä kuulutuslaitetta ei oikein ole mahdollista päivittää.

----------


## Markku K

> Siemensin varustelemat junat palautettaneen ennalleen ennen länsimetron alkua.
> Nokkajunien kohtalosta en tiedä, mutta ainakin kuulutuslaite (sekä linjakilvet?) niihin täytyisi uusia myös ennen länsimetroa. Nykyistä kuulutuslaitetta ei oikein ole mahdollista päivittää.


Jep, ohjelmointilaitteet tulivat elinkaarensa päähän jo vuosia sitten ja laitettiin "kierrätykseen". Tiedostojen siirto hoidettiin lerpuilla ja myöhemmin jopa korpuilla kertoi telemestarimme KB  :Very Happy:

----------


## APH

Ja sitten havainto: nokkis pyyhälsi juuri Rautatientorin ohi tyhjänä ja pimeänä. Oliko ulkoilutuksen tarkoituksena koulutusajo vai jotain muuta?

----------


## Markku K

> Ja sitten havainto: nokkis pyyhälsi juuri Rautatientorin ohi tyhjänä ja pimeänä. Oliko ulkoilutuksen tarkoituksena koulutusajo vai jotain muuta?


Metrojunankuljettajakurssi II/2016:n ajoharjoittelua junatunnuksella "O44".

----------


## vristo

SRS:n metroajelulla kuultiin HKL-Metroliikenteen edustajilta hieman haikeita uutisia: tämä "Nokkajunaksi" nimitetty esisarja, M101-M106, on jäämässä eläkkeelle lähiaikoina. Viimeistään silloin kuin liikennöinti Länsimetron osuudella alkaa. Nyt on siis viimeisiä hetkiä aikaa kuvata ja videoida tuota ainutlaatuista, helsinkiläistä metrojunaa.

----------


## Vainma

> SRS:n metroajelulla kuultiin HKL-Metroliikenteen edustajilta hieman haikeita uutisia: tämä "Nokkajunaksi" nimitetty esisarja, M101-M106, on jäämässä eläkkeelle lähiaikoina. Viimeistään silloin kuin liikennöinti Länsimetron osuudella alkaa. Nyt on siis viimeisiä hetkiä aikaa kuvata ja videoida tuota ainutlaatuista, helsinkiläistä metrojunaa.


Eli tämä vuosia sitten aloitettu ketju herää jälleen henkiin(kö)?
http://jlf.fi/f13/2308-nokkajunien-museointi/

----------


## APH

> SRS:n metroajelulla kuultiin HKL-Metroliikenteen edustajilta hieman haikeita uutisia: tämä "Nokkajunaksi" nimitetty esisarja, M101-M106, on jäämässä eläkkeelle lähiaikoina. Viimeistään silloin kuin liikennöinti Länsimetron osuudella alkaa. Nyt on siis viimeisiä hetkiä aikaa kuvata ja videoida tuota ainutlaatuista, helsinkiläistä metrojunaa.


No voihan hitto, pahin skenaario siis tapahtuu. Toivottavasti kuitenkin jatkossa tulee olemaan jollain tavalla esillä.
Vielä jossain välissä oli mielestäni puhetta nokkiksen infojärjestelmän uusimisesta, jotta sitä voidaan myös jatkossa käyttää linja-ajossa, miksi tämä unohdettiin? Vai oliko tällainen puhe ainoastaan spekulointia?

----------


## Rattivaunu

310 näkyi Kalasataman ja Sörnäisten välillä n. 13.30, suunta Ruoholahti.

----------


## play2002wh

2.6
Metro Vuosaaresta klo 8.59 ajettiin 2vp junana

----------


## samulih

^ Samoin Mellunmäen suuntaan puoli kymmenen aikaan Kalasatamassa

----------


## kuukanko

> 2.6
> Metro Vuosaaresta klo 8.59 ajettiin 2vp junana


Lyhyitä junia voi olla arkisin liikenteessä ennen kesäaikataulujen alkamista, koska Länsimetron koeajot sitovat osan junista.

----------


## play2002wh

9.6
M314 Puotilassa klo 18.30 menossa länteen

----------


## MaZo

> 9.6
> M314 Puotilassa klo 18.30 menossa länteen


Jos haluaa bongata M300:ia niin junat 301, 302 ja 309 ovat huomenna, lauantaina 2,5 minuutin vuorovälikokeilun ajan linjaliikenteessä.

----------


## APH

> Jos haluaa bongata M300:ia niin junat 301, 302 ja 309 ovat huomenna, lauantaina 2,5 minuutin vuorovälikokeilun ajan linjaliikenteessä.


Onko nokkiskin mukana vai riittävätkö muut junat tiheämpään ajoon?  :Very Happy:

----------


## mihi

> Jos haluaa bongata M300:ia niin junat 301, 302 ja 309 ovat huomenna, lauantaina 2,5 minuutin vuorovälikokeilun ajan linjaliikenteessä.


Mitkä vuorot ajetaan M300-junilla tänään? Esim. monelta lähdöt Ruoholahdesta tai Itiksestä?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitkä vuorot ajetaan M300-junilla tänään? Esim. monelta lähdöt Ruoholahdesta tai Itiksestä?


Itse nousin juuri 301:een Herttoniemessä, määränpäänä Kamppi.

----------


## MaZo

> Mitkä vuorot ajetaan M300-junilla tänään? Esim. monelta lähdöt Ruoholahdesta tai Itiksestä?


En muista vuoronumeroita, mutta näyttivät pääasiassa ajavan Kamppi-Mellunmäki välillä. On sijoiteltu niin, että on melko helppo bongata lyhyellä odottelulla. Menevät järjestyksessä 301, 309, 302. Väleissä kai kolme junaa runko-osuudella.

Ajavat muistaakseni viiteen asti.

----------


## juhanahi

> Mitkä vuorot ajetaan M300-junilla tänään? Esim. monelta lähdöt Ruoholahdesta tai Itiksestä?


300-sarjan junilla on lähtöjä vielä tänään:

Kampista itään:
15:04:00
15:14:00
15:24:00
16:04:00
16:14:00
16:24:00
17:04:00
17:14:00
17:24:00

Mellunmäestä länteen:
14:42:30
14:52:30
15:32:30
15:42:30
15:52:30
16:32:30
16:42:30
16:52:30

----------


## aki

Pitipä käydä testaamassa tämä tiheä 2,5 min liikenne. Ensiksi matkustin Kampista Herttoniemeen M300-sarjan junalla. Juna tuli laituriin Kampin käännöltä lähes välittömästi kun Vuosaaren juna oli lähtenyt alta pois. Hetki odoteltiin lähtöä, koko matka Hertsikaan sujui todella jouhevasti. Kertaakaan ei hidasteltu, odoteltu asemilla saatikka pysähdelty asemien välillä. Herttoniemestä tulin takaisin Kamppiin päättyvällä M100-sarjan junalla ja paluumatka oli yhtä sujuvaa. Rautatientorin jälkeen kuljettaja kuulutti Suomeksi ja Englanniksi junan pääteaseman olevan Kamppi. Tämän lisäksi "Kamppi-tämän junan pääteasema, seuraava juna Ruoholahteen saapuu hetken kuluttua" kuulutus tuli vielä nauhaltakin (onkohan peruja siltä ajalta kun osa junista oikeasti päättyi Kamppiin) Kampin laiturilla kaksi vartijaa tarkasti junan kummastakin päästä ja sulki ovet perässään. 
Laiturinäytötkin näyttivät ainakin Hertsikassa oikeita määränpäitä ja 2 min. Vuorovälejä.

Kokonaisuutena homma tuntui toimivan kuin junan vessa :Smile:  Tosin nyt hommaa testattiin kesälauantaina jolloin ihmisiä ei ole liikenteessä läheskään yhtä paljon kuin arkena ruuhka-aikaan. Aiotaankohan samanlainen "stressitesti" tehdä vielä arkenakin ennen länsimetron aloitusta?

----------


## Bussipoika

> Herttoniemestä tulin takaisin Kamppiin päättyvällä M100-sarjan junalla ja paluumatka oli yhtä sujuvaa. Rautatientorin jälkeen kuljettaja kuulutti Suomeksi ja Englanniksi junan pääteaseman olevan Kamppi. Tämän lisäksi "Kamppi-tämän junan pääteasema, seuraava juna Ruoholahteen saapuu hetken kuluttua" kuulutus tuli vielä nauhaltakin (onkohan peruja siltä ajalta kun osa junista oikeasti päättyi Kamppiin)


Vastaavasti Itäkeskuksessa Mellunmäen suuntaan "Tämä juna jatkaa Mellunmäkeen, junat Vuosaareen lähtevät samalta raiteelta hetken kuluttua"

----------


## PepeB

> Kokonaisuutena homma tuntui toimivan kuin junan vessa Tosin nyt hommaa testattiin kesälauantaina jolloin ihmisiä ei ole liikenteessä läheskään yhtä paljon kuin arkena ruuhka-aikaan. Aiotaankohan samanlainen "stressitesti" tehdä vielä arkenakin ennen länsimetron aloitusta?


Oli kyllä aika varovainen testaus, Helsinki on jo selvästi hiljentynyt näin alkukesästä. Juhannuksen jälkeen ihmisiä on vielä vähemmän. Kai sitten elokuun alussa voisivat arkena testailla, kerkeää vielä tehdä muutoksia  :Laughing:

----------


## play2002wh

M314 Vuosaaren kääntöraiteella n. Klo 16.05

----------


## villejuhani

Nokkajuna oli äsken, vartti sitten normaalissa ajossa. Pysäkkinäytöt oli poistettu, eikä sitten kuulutksiakaan kuulutettu.

----------


## APH

Nokkiksessa ei kyllä ole pysäkkinäyttöjä koskaan ollutkaan. Määränpäänäytöt ovat paikallaan ja kuulutuksetkin tuntuvat toimivan  :Very Happy:

----------


## play2002wh

Rautatientorilla taas jonkinlainen vesivahinko?

----------


## juhanahi

> Rautatientorilla taas jonkinlainen vesivahinko?


Jep, Elielin parkkihallista lähtöisin, ja vesi löysi tiensä lopulta metroasemalle asti. Sinänsä metron kannalta akuutisti pienempi tilanne kuin esim. talvella Sörkässä, mutta mm. hissit ovat tällä hetkellä edelleen pois käytöstä.

----------


## APH

Nyt mielenkiintoinen kysymys: kesäliikenne alkoi eikä perinteisesti nokkis ole siinä ollutkaan mukana. Palaako se enää syksyllä liikenteeseen, vai oliko sen ura nyt siis tässä?

----------


## play2002wh

Pe 17.6 oli nokkis liikenteessä

----------


## Pekkaeero

Tiedähäntä, kuuluuko tämä metrohavaintoihin vai kuljettajien toimintaan, mutta moderaattori päättäköön:

Astuin tänään 22.6. metron kyytiin ensimmäiseen vaunuun (vaunupari 210-211) Kontulasta Ruoholahteen. Juna oli lähtenyt Mellunmäestä 12.25. 
Sörnäisissä tuli äkkijarrutus, jonka seurauksena äiti ja lastenvaunut meinasivat kaatua. Tuli mieleeni, että puikoissa on joku kesäkuski, joka ei vielä tunne "talon tapoja".

Poistuin kyydistä Hakaniemessä, jonne tultiin hiljaista vauhtia ja junan keula oli pysähtyneenä punaisen poikkiviivan kohdassa "Lyhyt juna pysähtyy tässä". Siis suunnilleen yhden vaunun verran taaksepäin siitä kohdasta, johon kolmen vaunuparin juna normaalisti pysähtyy. Kello oli n. 12.45.

Liukuportaissa jäin funtsimaan, missähän junan perä mahtoi olla ja mahtoivatkohan kaikki ulos pyrkivät päästä takimmaisesta ovesta ulos.

----------


## MaZo

> Tiedähäntä, kuuluuko tämä metrohavaintoihin vai kuljettajien toimintaan, mutta moderaattori päättäköön:
> 
> Astuin tänään 22.6. metron kyytiin ensimmäiseen vaunuun (vaunupari 210-211) Kontulasta Ruoholahteen. Juna oli lähtenyt Mellunmäestä 12.25. 
> Sörnäisissä tuli äkkijarrutus, jonka seurauksena äiti ja lastenvaunut meinasivat kaatua. Tuli mieleeni, että puikoissa on joku kesäkuski, joka ei vielä tunne "talon tapoja".
> 
> Poistuin kyydistä Hakaniemessä, jonne tultiin hiljaista vauhtia ja junan keula oli pysähtyneenä punaisen poikkiviivan kohdassa "Lyhyt juna pysähtyy tässä". Siis suunnilleen yhden vaunun verran taaksepäin siitä kohdasta, johon kolmen vaunuparin juna normaalisti pysähtyy. Kello oli n. 12.45.
> 
> Liukuportaissa jäin funtsimaan, missähän junan perä mahtoi olla ja mahtoivatkohan kaikki ulos pyrkivät päästä takimmaisesta ovesta ulos.


Viimeisin kuljettajakurssi on juuri valmistumaisillaan ja ensimmäiset uudet kuljettajat taitavat olla jo linjalla vanhemman kuljettajan kanssa. Näitä väärään kohtaan pitkällä junalla pysähtymisiä sattuu ajoittain ja sitä varten asemille on asennettu vilkkuvaloja huomauttamaan kuljettajalle, ettei juna ole laiturissa. Välitän tiedon palautteena eteenpäin.

----------


## play2002wh

Puoli yhdeksän aikoihin Hakaniemessä Ruoholahteen menevässä junassa luki kilvissä Mellunmäki

----------


## play2002wh

11.7
M316 Vuosaaressa klo 9.27

Ja M304 Rautatientorilla klo 9.50 menossa itään

----------


## sm3

Tänään noin puoli viiden aikaan oli laiturinäytöt varsin sekaisin ainakin Kontulassa. Ensin oli ilmeisesti jumittunut tiettyyn tilanteeseen, hetken päästä se näyttii vissiin määränpäitä ilman aikoja ja junan pituuksia mutta en ole varma kun olin niin kaukana näytöistä, hetken päästä tyhjeni kokonaan ja palautui taas näyttämään varmaan niitä määränpäitä. Jossain vaiheessa näytti palautuneen normaaliiksi, mutta saattoi vielä tyhjentyä jossain kohtaa.

Toinen havainto on metrosta jossa vissiin kuulutuslaiteet kävivät päällä aika-ajoin, jolloin kauttimista kuului varsin voimakkaana metron hidastumisen aikainen ujellus. En pysty sanomaan mistä vuorosta oli kyse, on kuitenkin klo 19 ja tämän viestin lähettämisen välinen ajankohta.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tänään noin puoli viiden aikaan oli laiturinäytöt varsin sekaisin ainakin Kontulassa.


ATS:n ja laiturinäyttöjärjestelmän väliseen rajapintaan tuli vika, jota ei ole vieläkään saatu korjattua. Sen vuoksi mitkään laiturinäytöt eivät näytä junien lähtöaikoja.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Eilen illalla taisi olla kolmesatasia koeajossa ihan urakalla. Odottelin junaa Kalasatamassa, kun noin 21.06 ensin pysähtyi keskustan suuntaan menossa ollut 316 ja heti perään itään päin ajanut 304. Kun pääsin metron kyytiin, ennen Kulosaaren asemaa tuli vielä vastaan yksi kolmesatanen, olikohan 306. Eli koeajoja näytti olevan ihan peräkkäisten aikataulun mukaisten vuorojen välissä.

----------


## MaZo

> Eilen illalla taisi olla kolmesatasia koeajossa ihan urakalla. Odottelin junaa Kalasatamassa, kun noin 21.06 ensin pysähtyi keskustan suuntaan menossa ollut 316 ja heti perään itään päin ajanut 304. Kun pääsin metron kyytiin, ennen Kulosaaren asemaa tuli vielä vastaan yksi kolmesatanen, olikohan 306. Eli koeajoja näytti olevan ihan peräkkäisten aikataulun mukaisten vuorojen välissä.


Tällä hetkellä 316 on CAF:n koeajossa, muut junat ovat joko kuljettajakurssin koulujunia, vanhojen kuljettajien kouluttamiseen käytettviä junia tai muuten vain keräämässä kilometrejä.

----------


## APH

> Tällä hetkellä 316 on CAF:n koeajossa, muut junat ovat joko kuljettajakurssin koulujunia, vanhojen kuljettajien kouluttamiseen käytettviä junia tai muuten vain keräämässä kilometrejä.


Saako muuten sisäpiiriläiseltä kysyä, onko nokkis nyt kesäliikenteen myötä historiaa matkustajaliikenteessä?

----------


## MaZo

> Saako muuten sisäpiiriläiseltä kysyä, onko nokkis nyt kesäliikenteen myötä historiaa matkustajaliikenteessä?


Aina saa kysyä. Eriasia on mitä vastataan.  :Smile: 

Varmuudella en pysty sanomaan, koska kohtalosta liikkuu erilaisia huhuiksi luokiteltavia tietoja. Peruskorjaamisesta on aina välillä puhetta, mutta tietääkseni päätöstä ei ole tehty.

Teoriassa nokkajunaa voidaan kyllä käyttää Länsimetron avaamiseen saakka, mikäli kalustopula uhkaa. Nokkajuna on kuitenkin hieman epävarmempi kuin sarjajunat ja kahden vaunuparin junassa vetovoimasta putoaa vikatilanteessa puolet pois, joka hidastaa matkantekoa merkittävästi. Vuorovälin lyhentyessä ongelma on siis suurempi ja kun M300 junat saadaan liikenteeseen, ei nokkajunaa oikeastaan enää tarvita.
Nokkajuna on nyt jo hyvän tovin seissyt hallissa, koska ilmastoinnin vuoksi sen käyttöä kesällä vältetään. Itse veikkaan, että seuraavan kerran nokkajuna nähdään matkustajaliikenteessä, kun se on mahdollisesti peruskorjattu tai kaikki muut junat ovat rikki.

----------


## samulih

> Tällä hetkellä 316 on CAF:n koeajossa, muut junat ovat joko kuljettajakurssin koulujunia, vanhojen kuljettajien kouluttamiseen käytettviä junia tai muuten vain keräämässä kilometrejä.


Oliko myös jotain tiukempaa aikataulua kokeilussa kun Kalasatamassa n klo 13.00 316 ensin pysähtyi ja sitten melkein heti perään 304 samaan suuntaan? Ei ollut kuin minuutti tjms. väliä....

----------


## MaZo

> Oliko myös jotain tiukempaa aikataulua kokeilussa kun Kalasatamassa n klo 13.00 316 ensin pysähtyi ja sitten melkein heti perään 304 samaan suuntaan? Ei ollut kuin minuutti tjms. väliä....


Ei ollut minun tietääkseni. Ehkä liikennepuolelta joku osaa kommentoida, mutta taitaa melkein kaikki jlf:läiset olla lomilla.

----------


## samulih

> Ei ollut minun tietääkseni. Ehkä liikennepuolelta joku osaa kommentoida, mutta taitaa melkein kaikki jlf:läiset olla lomilla.


Ok, en ole vain aiemmin huomannut kyseistä toimintaa, varoajat tuntuu aina olevan mahd. pidemmät. Kiitos kuitenkin tiedosta.

----------


## sm3

Jos ei silmät ihan valehdellut niin tossa aamupäivällä olin näkevinäni M300 sarjan junan matkustajilla sillalta katsoen. En kyllä tiedä mitä matkustajia siellä sitten oli.

----------


## APH

> Aina saa kysyä. Eriasia on mitä vastataan. 
> 
> Varmuudella en pysty sanomaan, koska kohtalosta liikkuu erilaisia huhuiksi luokiteltavia tietoja. Peruskorjaamisesta on aina välillä puhetta, mutta tietääkseni päätöstä ei ole tehty.
> 
> Teoriassa nokkajunaa voidaan kyllä käyttää Länsimetron avaamiseen saakka, mikäli kalustopula uhkaa. Nokkajuna on kuitenkin hieman epävarmempi kuin sarjajunat ja kahden vaunuparin junassa vetovoimasta putoaa vikatilanteessa puolet pois, joka hidastaa matkantekoa merkittävästi. Vuorovälin lyhentyessä ongelma on siis suurempi ja kun M300 junat saadaan liikenteeseen, ei nokkajunaa oikeastaan enää tarvita.
> Nokkajuna on nyt jo hyvän tovin seissyt hallissa, koska ilmastoinnin vuoksi sen käyttöä kesällä vältetään. Itse veikkaan, että seuraavan kerran nokkajuna nähdään matkustajaliikenteessä, kun se on mahdollisesti peruskorjattu tai kaikki muut junat ovat rikki.


Kiitos vastauksesta!

Onpas jännä, ettei vieläkään sitten ole varmoja päätöksiä  :Very Happy: 
Täytyy nyt kuitenkin toivoa parasta, että ajo jatkuisi, vaikka sitten peruskorjattuna. Nokkis on kuitenkin nokkis.

----------


## aki

> Kiitos vastauksesta!
> 
> Onpas jännä, ettei vieläkään sitten ole varmoja päätöksiä 
> Täytyy nyt kuitenkin toivoa parasta, että ajo jatkuisi, vaikka sitten peruskorjattuna. Nokkis on kuitenkin nokkis.


Täysin peruskorjattuna nokkis ei varmaan hirveästi erottuisi muista 100-sarjan junista. Esimerkiksi jos infojärjestelmät uusittaisiin nykyaikaisiksi ja paineilmaovet korvattaisiin sähköovilla. Nokkiksen tunnelma perustuu juuri siihen ettei sitä ole kauheasti uudistettu. 
Valitettavasti luulen että M101-M106 ajot ovat aikalailla ajettu.

----------


## MaZo

> Ok, en ole vain aiemmin huomannut kyseistä toimintaa, varoajat tuntuu aina olevan mahd. pidemmät. Kiitos kuitenkin tiedosta.


Kyllä yleensä tietääkseni pyritään välttämään laittamasta kahta ylimääräistä junaa vuorojen väliin, mutta ilmeisesti jokin tilanne on vaatinut nyt tekemään näin.




> Jos ei silmät ihan valehdellut niin tossa aamupäivällä olin näkevinäni M300 sarjan junan matkustajilla sillalta katsoen. En kyllä tiedä mitä matkustajia siellä sitten oli.


Ei pitäisi olla ainakaan maksavia matkustajia. Näitkö ja muistatko mikä junayksikkö oli kyseessä?

----------


## sm3

En pysty sanomaan. Ikkunoiden sijainnin ja keulan perusteella oli M300, mutta en muuten ehtinyt näkemään tarkemmin. Ihmisiä siellä oli sisällä. Saattaa tietysti olla että olen erehtynyt, mikä lienee todennäkösintä ja olikin M200.

----------


## Jolittn

N. kello 22 Ruoholahden kääntöraide näyttäisi olevan poissa käytöstä. Normaalilla lähtöraiteella seisoi yksi M100-sarjan vaunupari tyhjänä. Liikenne hoitui normaalin tuloraiteen kautta niin, että junat tulivat ja lähtivät samalta raiteelta ja kuljettaja vaihtoi ohjaamoa laituria pitkin. Lähdön jälkeen siirryttiin normaalille raiteelle, joten Kampissa liikenne hoitui normaalisti. Osaako joku kertoa, liittyykö tämä jotenkin Länsimetroon, vai oliko syynä jokin muu?

----------


## kuukanko

> Osaako joku kertoa, liittyykö tämä jotenkin Länsimetroon, vai oliko syynä jokin muu?


Liittyy Länsimetroon. Eteläinen raide suljetaan joka ilta klo 20.00, jonka jälkeen sen länsipäähän aletaan rakentaa Länsimetron vuoksi tehtävää palo-ovea. Pohjoiselle raiteelle vastaava ovi rakennetaan yötöinä.

Eteläiselle raiteelle jää odottamaan aamulla Ruoholahdesta aloittavan junan kolmas vaunupari, joka normaalisti jää kääntöraiteelle yöksi. Kaksi muuta vaunuparia tulevat Ruoholahteen liikenteen loputtua jäävästä junasta.

----------


## Pera

Metrojunat törmäsivät toisiinsa aamuyöllä Itäkeskuksen lähellä: http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387818681996

----------


## Huppu

> Metrojunat törmäsivät toisiinsa aamuyöllä Itäkeskuksen lähellä: http://www.metro.fi/uutiset/a1387818681996


Kuinkahan pahasti uusi metrojuna vaurioitui? Onko kenelläkään sisäpiiriläisellä kuvaa mitä tapahtui tai valokuvaa vaurioituneesta vaunusta?
Miten pahasti olisi käynyt jos metrossa sisällä /laiturilla olisi ollut odottavia matkustajia?

----------


## MaZo

> Kuinkahan pahasti uusi metrojuna vaurioitui? Onko kenelläkään sisäpiiriläisellä kuvaa mitä tapahtui tai valokuvaa vaurioituneesta vaunusta?
> Miten pahasti olisi käynyt jos metrossa sisällä /laiturilla olisi ollut odottavia matkustajia?


Ulkoiset vauriot ovat aika pieniä, toki alumiinia ja ikkunoita menee vaihtoon, mutta koreissa ei ole suuria muodonmuutoksia.
Junat siis ovat rapsutelleet toisiaan hieman kyljittäin ja M300 (302, A-vaunu) on hypännyt rytäkässä kiskoilta. M100 (157) saatiin varikolle jo yöllä ja M300 ennen puolta päivää. VR:n raivaushenkilökunta kävi nostamassa M300:n takaisin raiteelle.

Asian arkaluontoisuuden vuoksi ei nyt ihan heti ainakaan minulta kannata odottaa tarkempaa selvitystä tapahtumista. Jos HKL ei virallisia reittejä anna tarkempaa tietoa, niin lopulta ainakin OTK tekee virallisen raportin tapauksesta.

Ehkä kannattaa kuitenkin vielä mainita, että radan ja junien turvalaitteisiin voi edelleen luottaa.

Edit: Vaurioita voi arvioida myös sen perusteella, että toinen juna oli paikoillaan ja toinen ajoi hiljaa.

----------


## Huppu

> Kuinkahan pahasti uusi metrojuna vaurioitui? Onko kenelläkään sisäpiiriläisellä kuvaa mitä tapahtui tai valokuvaa vaurioituneesta vaunusta?
> Miten pahasti olisi käynyt jos metrossa sisällä /laiturilla olisi ollut odottavia matkustajia?


Nyt on valokuvia julkisuudessa:
http://www.mtv.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/ar...pahtui/6005780

Tarkoittaakohan onnettomuudessa vaurioituneet vaunut (+mahdetaanko lähipäivinä uskaltaa ajaa  M300-sarjalla matkustajaliikenteessä), länsimetron myöhästyminen ainakin vuodenvaihteeseen ja sen alkaminen kulkea kuljettajallisena sitä että vielä nähtäisiin Nokkajuna matkustaja-ajossa, jää nähtäväksi.

----------


## MaZo

> Nyt on valokuvia julkisuudessa:
> http://www.mtv.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/ar...pahtui/6005780
> 
> Tarkoittaakohan onnettomuudessa vaurioituneet vaunut (+mahdetaanko lähipäivinä uskaltaa ajaa  M300-sarjalla matkustajaliikenteessä), länsimetron myöhästyminen ainakin vuodenvaihteeseen ja sen alkaminen kulkea kuljettajallisena sitä että vielä nähtäisiin Nokkajuna matkustaja-ajossa, jää nähtäväksi.


M300-sarjan käyttöön tämä tapaus ei vaikuta (paitsi tietysti risan junan osalta). Junat ovat siis edelleen turvallisia matkustajien kuljettamiseen, kunhan saadaan kaikki viilattua sellaiseen malliin, että voidaan matkustajia taas ottaa kyytiin.
Varsinainen M300 sarja (15 junaa) on toimitettu ja loput junat luovutetaan ennen ensi kuun puoliväliä. Ensimmäinen toimitusoptio (5 junaa) luovutetaan lokakuun loppuun mennessä. Länsimetroa varten tarvitaan 15 junaa, joten kalustoa on riittävästi vaikka 302:ta vielä korjattaisiinkin.

----------


## play2002wh

Joku m300 tai m200 Vuosaaressa kallvikintiellä, liitän kuvan jos osaan

----------


## MaZo

> Joku m300 tai m200 Vuosaaressa kallvikintiellä, liitän kuvan jos osaan


Ei näy kuvaa, mutta oletettavasti 318-C ja -D siellä vaan meni varikkoa kohti.

----------


## MMH

11.8.16

Nokkajuna Herttoniemessä menossa Mellunmäkeen klo 18:11.

----------


## Rattivaunu

15.8.2016 Kamppi

Nokkajuna (103 - 106) oli liikenteessä klo 15.35.

----------


## 339-DF

Ensimmäinen lyhyiden vuorovälien aamu ei mennyt ihan putkeen: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1471231405970

Toimittaja lie noussut juuri nokkajunaan, koskapa Kaisaniemen kohdalla kuulutettiin Kaisaniemi eikä Helsingin yliopisto.

Nuo opastetarrat maassa toivat mieleen Madridista huomattavasti tehokkaamman tavan: siellä on jollain linjalla (8?) lyhyet junat, mutta pidemmät asemalaiturit. Koskapa junat ovat aina vakiomittaisia, kuten ovat nykyisin Helsingissäkin, on sille osuudelle laituria, johon junat eivät pysähdy, laitettu jonotusköysiä. Niitä lentoasemilta tuttuja. Niiden avulla sokeakin ymmärtää, ettei juna siihen köyden kohdalle pysähdy, kun ei siitä mitenkään pääsisi vaunuun köyden läpi. Auttaisi sellaistakin metromatkustajaa, joka ei osaa katsoa lattianrajasta opasteita.

Minä muuten taannoin kaipasin Vehkalan asemalla tuollaisia maassa olevia opastetarroja. Yksi Sm5, valtavan pitkä asemalaituri eikä missään mitään tietoa siitä, mihin se juna pysähtyy. Sektorit on kyllä merkitty asemille kansainväliseen tapaan, mutta monitori ei kertonut, mille sektorille juna pysähtyy.

----------


## Minä vain

> Minä muuten taannoin kaipasin Vehkalan asemalla tuollaisia maassa olevia opastetarroja. Yksi Sm5, valtavan pitkä asemalaituri eikä missään mitään tietoa siitä, mihin se juna pysähtyy.


Lentoaseman ja Aviapoliksen asemilla on ainakin tarrat siinä kohtaa mihin juna pysähtyy aina. Ne ovat tosin hieman epäintuitiiviset, sillä kyseessä ei ole nauhamainen tarra vaan neliön muotoinen tarra, jolloin sitä alkaa miettiä osoitetaanko tarralla se kohta, johon junan keula pysähtyy.

Voisikohan olla niin, että Hösseli pohtii vielä 6-vaunuisten junien ajamista Kampista itään eikä siksi ole vielä tehty tarraa pysyvämpiä ratkaisuja? Jonotusköysienkin pylväät pitäisi pultata kiinni laituriin jos sellaisia laitettaisiin raiteen viereen.




> Ensimmäinen lyhyiden vuorovälien aamu ei mennyt ihan putkeen: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1471231405970


Tuon artikkelin perusteella ei voi oikeastaan sanoa, miten lyhyet vuorovälit meni putkeen, mutta minusta tilanne ei vaikuttanut hyvältä. Toiseen suuntaan juna seisoi ennen Itäkeskusta noin minuutin. Toiseen suuntaan nenäni edestä lähtenyt juna jäi seisomaan tunneliin Kampin ja Rautatientorin välille noin minuutiksi. Seuraavaksi tullut juna lähti sitten tasan minuutin myöhässä ja körötteli Kampin ja Rautatientorin sekä Rautatientorin ja Yliopiston välit 30 km/h sekä hidasti useaan otteeseen myöhemmin vauhtia. Tuo järjestelmä vaikuttaa siis todella häiriöherkältä ruuhka-aikaan. 

Ja ehkä tämä on hieman ensimmäisen maailman ongelma, mutta Vuosaaressa tulevat junat pitäisi kyllä ohjata Itäkeskuksessa keskiraiteelle tai muuttaa opastimen paikkaa, koska nyt kallistus Myllypuron ja Itäkeskuksen välillä opastimen kohdalla on aika voimakas, peräti 11 %. Tuon opastimen kohdalle tulee kuitenkin jatkossa pysähtelemään junia jatkuvasti.

----------


## 8.6

Mäkin olin siinä nokkajunassa samaan aikaan kuin toimittaja. Matka Siilitieltä Kamppiin kesti 31 minuuttia, joten tuskin Itäkeskuksesta kesti 37 min, kuten toimittaja ilmoitti. Sörnäisissä lähes kaikki Ruoholahtea lähemmäs menevät matkustajista poistuivat osaa Kamppiin menevistä lukuun ottamatta, mutta ainakin junan itäpää säilyi melko täytenä Ruoholahteen menevistä matkustajista. Kaisaniemeen saavuttiin 8:40, ei 8:45, kuten toimittaja sanoi, ja Kampissa oltiin 8:52. Lähes kaikki jäivät Kampin laiturille odottamaan takaa tulevaa Ruoholahden metroa.

----------


## aki

> Tuon artikkelin perusteella ei voi oikeastaan sanoa, miten lyhyet vuorovälit meni putkeen, mutta minusta tilanne ei vaikuttanut hyvältä. Toiseen suuntaan juna seisoi ennen Itäkeskusta noin minuutin. Toiseen suuntaan nenäni edestä lähtenyt juna jäi seisomaan tunneliin Kampin ja Rautatientorin välille noin minuutiksi. Seuraavaksi tullut juna lähti sitten tasan minuutin myöhässä ja körötteli Kampin ja Rautatientorin sekä Rautatientorin ja Yliopiston välit 30 km/h sekä hidasti useaan otteeseen myöhemmin vauhtia. Tuo järjestelmä vaikuttaa siis todella häiriöherkältä ruuhka-aikaan.


Mielestäni tuo HS:n juttu oli aika huvittava. Siitä sai käsityksen että ongelmat johtuivat nimenomaan uudesta lyhyestä 2,5 min. Vuorovälistä. Oikeastihan se juna olisi vikaantunut Siilitielle vuorovälistä huolimatta ja sillä entisellä 4 min. Vuorovälilläkin muut junat olisi joutuneet hidastelemaan ja pysähtelemään. Vasta sitten kun tällä tiheällä välillä on ajettu hieman pidempään kuin YHDEN päivän ajan, voidaan vetää johtopäätöksiä kuinka homma toimii. Jos liikenne takeltelee jatkossakin ilman mitään teknisiä vikoja, niin silloin voidaan pohtia homman toimivuutta. Katsotaan nyt ainakin pari ensimmäistä viikkoa kuinka homma lähtee rullaamaan.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Niinpä. Olen nyt itse käyttänyt metroa eilen ja tänään kolme kertaa, kahdesti olen saanut asemalle saapuessa kävellä suoraan metron ovesta sisään, kerran juna meni nenän edestä mutta aika nopeastihan se seuraava tuli aiempaan verrattuna, ja ainakin noin ilman sekuntikellon katsomista olen päässyt perille täysin normaalissa matka-ajassa. Joka kerta on vielä mahtunut istumaan, vaikka melko ruuhkaisina aikoina kuljen. Pieni on otos tässäkin, mutta suurempi kuin yhdellä matkalla, eikä voi kuin olla tyytyväinen toistaiseksi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Joukkoliikenneharrastajien huomiota herättänyt *Nokkajuna* on kuljettanut ruuhka-ajan matkustajia myös 16.8.2016.

----------


## Max

> Minä muuten taannoin kaipasin Vehkalan asemalla tuollaisia maassa olevia opastetarroja. Yksi Sm5, valtavan pitkä asemalaituri eikä missään mitään tietoa siitä, mihin se juna pysähtyy. Sektorit on kyllä merkitty asemille kansainväliseen tapaan, mutta monitori ei kertonut, mille sektorille juna pysähtyy.


Onhan sielläkin kai se keltainen pysäytysmerkki kiskojen toisella puolella? Ykkösen kohdalle pysähtyy yksirunkoisen junan nokka ja nelosen (muistaakseni) kohdalle kaksirunkoisen. Kolmirunkoinen täyttääkin jo koko laiturin.

----------


## Markku K

> Voisikohan olla niin, että Hösseli pohtii vielä 6-vaunuisten junien ajamista Kampista itään eikä siksi ole vielä tehty tarraa pysyvämpiä ratkaisuja? Jonotusköysienkin pylväät pitäisi pultata kiinni laituriin jos sellaisia laitettaisiin raiteen viereen.


Jonotysköysiä&pylväitä on hankittu juuri iso keko. Niillä on tarkoitus rajata matkustajien kulkua poikittain niille laiturin osille joissa juna ei pysähdy. Hissille pääsyä ei kuitenkaan estetä. Pituussuuntaan tolpat olisivat tavallaan hyvä juttu, mutta niitä menisi melko paljon ja kokemuksesta tiedetään että kansalainen viskoo ne radalle jossain vaiheessa iltaa. Laituriin pultattavat esineet taas ovat ongelmallisia kiinnitettäviä laiturin lämmityskaapeleiden/putkien vuoksi, joskin tehtävissä, mutta siitä kyllä saadaan K/H-urputus aikaiseksi.




> Ja ehkä tämä on hieman ensimmäisen maailman ongelma, mutta Vuosaaressa tulevat junat pitäisi kyllä ohjata Itäkeskuksessa keskiraiteelle tai muuttaa opastimen paikkaa, koska nyt kallistus Myllypuron ja Itäkeskuksen välillä opastimen kohdalla on aika voimakas, peräti 11 %. Tuon opastimen kohdalle tulee kuitenkin jatkossa pysähtelemään junia jatkuvasti.


IK3-keskiraiteelle ohjataan junia jos IK2-raiteelta ei ole junan lähtö juuri käsillä. Jos edellinen juna tekee juuri lähtöä, on viisaampaa odottaa tulo-opastimen takana; ajaminen keskiraiteelle 35km/h vie pidemmän ajan kuin normiajo IK2-raiteelle, ja aiheuttaa matkustajille sekaannusta ja epätietoisuutta joka kerta.




> Tuon artikkelin perusteella ei voi oikeastaan sanoa, miten lyhyet vuorovälit meni putkeen, mutta minusta tilanne ei vaikuttanut hyvältä. Toiseen suuntaan juna seisoi ennen Itäkeskusta noin minuutin. *Toiseen suuntaan nenäni edestä lähtenyt juna jäi seisomaan tunneliin Kampin ja Rautatientorin välille noin minuutiksi.* Seuraavaksi tullut juna lähti sitten tasan minuutin myöhässä ja körötteli Kampin ja Rautatientorin sekä Rautatientorin ja Yliopiston välit 30 km/h sekä hidasti useaan otteeseen myöhemmin vauhtia.


Junankuljettajakoulutuksessa on ollut erityisen paljon muuttujia viimeisen vuoden aikana, ja tieto Itäkeskuksen tulo-opastimen lähestymisen suhteen on jäänyt vähemmälle huomiolle. Oikein hyvä tapa on jäädä odottamaan mäkeen 100m päähän opastimesta, jolloin juna ei kallistu kaarteeseen.
Samaa sarjaa on HY-RT ja RT-KP välien ajaminen Ruoholahden suuntaan: asemilta ei tule lähteä liikkeelle ennen kuin tunnelissa näkyvä esiopastin on ODOTA AJA -asennossa, tai liikenteenohjaaja muuta ohjeistaa.




> Tuo järjestelmä vaikuttaa siis todella *häiriöherkältä* ruuhka-aikaan.


Näin on, ehdottomasti. Jos joku juna ei liiku, ainoa keino hallita tilanne on pysäyttää kaikki 24 junaa, ja laittaa taas kaikki liikkeelle kun vikaantunut juna liikkuu jälleen.
Eilen oli klo ~15:30 normaali viankuittaustoimenpide RL kääntöraiteella. Juna jäi 2½min myöhään RL lähdöstä. Olisi pitänyt pidättää edellä meneviä kahta junaa minuutilla-kahdella. Nyt tämä myöhään jäänyt oli 5:40 myöhässä saapuessaan Itäkeskukseen, syynä iso matkustajamäärä jonka lastaamisaika aina vain kertaantui per asema. Oli myös ovien väliin juoksijoita. Kokeilin myös kuuluttaa HT ja SN asemille, että juna on täynnä ja jos mahdollista nouskaa vasta tämän junan jälkeen heti saapuvaan junaan jossa on tilaa --> ei silmin havaittavaa vaikutusta matkustajien käyttäytymisessä.

edit: lisätty viimeinen kappale

----------


## PepeB

> Onhan sielläkin kai se keltainen pysäytysmerkki kiskojen toisella puolella? Ykkösen kohdalle pysähtyy yksirunkoisen junan nokka ja nelosen (muistaakseni) kohdalle kaksirunkoisen. Kolmirunkoinen täyttääkin jo koko laiturin.


Sitten taas kuinka moni matkustaja tuosta edes tietää? Toistaiseksi se on todellinen pelastus, jos liikkuu asemalla, jota ei normaalisti käytä, tai että junat ajavat poikkeuksellisesti toista puolta. 
Näyttöjenhän piti tänä vuonna loppukesästä myös näyttää sijainti niillä kirjaimilla, jotka on jo kaukoliikenteessä käytössä.

----------


## mihi

Millon M300-junia aletaan käyttämään matkustajaliikenteessä? Oletin, että aloitettaisiin 15.8.

----------


## samulih

Tsemppiä kaikille jotka tuossa sopassa ovat mukana, tekee mitä vain niin lokaa lentää.... Ei ketään kiinnosta ottaa mistään mitää selvää  jne. Johan sen pitäisi olla ihan selvä juttu ettei juosta ovien väliin....

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Jonotysköysiä&pylväitä on hankittu juuri iso keko. Niillä on tarkoitus rajata matkustajien kulkua poikittain niille laiturin osille joissa juna ei pysähdy. Hissille pääsyä ei kuitenkaan estetä. Pituussuuntaan tolpat olisivat tavallaan hyvä juttu, mutta niitä menisi melko paljon ja kokemuksesta tiedetään että kansalainen viskoo ne radalle jossain vaiheessa iltaa. Laituriin pultattavat esineet taas ovat ongelmallisia kiinnitettäviä laiturin lämmityskaapeleiden/putkien vuoksi, joskin tehtävissä, mutta siitä kyllä saadaan K/H-urputus aikaiseksi.
> 
> IK3-keskiraiteelle ohjataan junia jos IK2-raiteelta ei ole junan lähtö juuri käsillä. Jos edellinen juna tekee juuri lähtöä, on viisaampaa odottaa tulo-opastimen takana; ajaminen keskiraiteelle 35km/h vie pidemmän ajan kuin normiajo IK2-raiteelle, ja aiheuttaa matkustajille sekaannusta ja epätietoisuutta joka kerta.
> 
> 
> 
> Junankuljettajakoulutuksessa on ollut erityisen paljon muuttujia viimeisen vuoden aikana, ja tieto Itäkeskuksen tulo-opastimen lähestymisen suhteen on jäänyt vähemmälle huomiolle. Oikein hyvä tapa on jäädä odottamaan mäkeen 100m päähän opastimesta, jolloin juna ei kallistu kaarteeseen.
> Samaa sarjaa on HY-RT ja RT-KP välien ajaminen Ruoholahden suuntaan: asemilta ei tule lähteä liikkeelle ennen kuin tunnelissa näkyvä esiopastin on ODOTA AJA -asennossa, tai liikenteenohjaaja muuta ohjeistaa.
> 
> ...


HY-RT ja RT-KP. välien ajaminen Ruoholahden suuntaan: (Huom Ruoholahti mainittu kirjakielellä). Edelleen HT-SN asemille sitä sun tätä.

Teille talon väelle nuo lyhenteet ovat selvää pässinlihaa, mutta me metron käyttäjät joudumme joka kerta miettimään, mitähän mikäkin lyhenne tarkoittaa. Miten olisi: voisitteko käyttää selväkielisiä nimityksiä täällä kaikelle kansalle tarkoitetulla foorumilla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jonotysköysiä&pylväitä on hankittu juuri iso keko. Niillä on tarkoitus rajata matkustajien kulkua poikittain niille laiturin osille joissa juna ei pysähdy. Hissille pääsyä ei kuitenkaan estetä. Pituussuuntaan tolpat olisivat tavallaan hyvä juttu, mutta niitä menisi melko paljon ja kokemuksesta tiedetään että kansalainen viskoo ne radalle jossain vaiheessa iltaa. Laituriin pultattavat esineet taas ovat ongelmallisia kiinnitettäviä laiturin lämmityskaapeleiden/putkien vuoksi, joskin tehtävissä, mutta siitä kyllä saadaan K/H-urputus aikaiseksi.


Tuohan oli kiva kuulla! Suurimmalla osalla asemista kun on uloskäynti vain yhdessä päässä niin osan asemalaiturista voi tosiaan noilla köysillä sulkea.

Sitä en ajatellutkaan, että mikä Madridissa pysyy laiturilla ei meillä tietenkään pysy...  :Sad: 




> HY-RT ja RT-KP. välien ajaminen Ruoholahden suuntaan: (Huom Ruoholahti mainittu kirjakielellä). Edelleen HT-SN asemille sitä sun tätä.


Etkö ole SRS:n jäsen? Kyllähän lyhenteet on Raitiossa julkaistu. Ja jotenkin sitä odottaa, että Joukkoliikennefoorumille eksyvä tuntee metroverkkoa sen verran, että osaa päätelläkin nuo lyhenteet, vaikkei niitä varsinaisesti tuntisikaan. Minä en tunne metrolyhenteitä aktiivisesti niin, että voisin sanoa, mikä Kulosaaren aseman lyhenne on, mutta jos näen valmiin lyhenteen, niin kyllähän siitä tunnistaa, että RL on Ruoholahti tai IK Itäkeskus jne.

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Tuohan oli kiva kuulla! Suurimmalla osalla asemista kun on uloskäynti vain yhdessä päässä niin osan asemalaiturista voi tosiaan noilla köysillä sulkea.
> 
> Sitä en ajatellutkaan, että mikä Madridissa pysyy laiturilla ei meillä tietenkään pysy... 
> 
> 
> 
> Etkö ole SRS:n jäsen? Kyllähän lyhenteet on Raitiossa julkaistu. Ja jotenkin sitä odottaa, että Joukkoliikennefoorumille eksyvä tuntee metroverkkoa sen verran, että osaa päätelläkin nuo lyhenteet, vaikkei niitä varsinaisesti tuntisikaan. Minä en tunne metrolyhenteitä aktiivisesti niin, että voisin sanoa, mikä Kulosaaren aseman lyhenne on, mutta jos näen valmiin lyhenteen, niin kyllähän siitä tunnistaa, että RL on Ruoholahti tai IK Itäkeskus jne.


En ole SRS:n jäsen enkä lue Raitiota.

----------


## PepeB

> Tuohan oli kiva kuulla! Suurimmalla osalla asemista kun on uloskäynti vain yhdessä päässä niin osan asemalaiturista voi tosiaan noilla köysillä sulkea.
> 
> Sitä en ajatellutkaan, että mikä Madridissa pysyy laiturilla ei meillä tietenkään pysy... 
> 
> 
> 
> Etkö ole SRS:n jäsen? Kyllähän lyhenteet on Raitiossa julkaistu. Ja jotenkin sitä odottaa, että Joukkoliikennefoorumille eksyvä tuntee metroverkkoa sen verran, että osaa päätelläkin nuo lyhenteet, vaikkei niitä varsinaisesti tuntisikaan. Minä en tunne metrolyhenteitä aktiivisesti niin, että voisin sanoa, mikä Kulosaaren aseman lyhenne on, mutta jos näen valmiin lyhenteen, niin kyllähän siitä tunnistaa, että RL on Ruoholahti tai IK Itäkeskus jne.


Ne ovat kyllä tosiaan hyvin yksinkertaisia päätellä.
Mutta jos haastetta haluaa, voi sitten painaa mieleen liikennepaikkojen lyhenteitä rataverkolla, jos metro ei riitä  :Laughing:

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Ne ovat kyllä tosiaan hyvin yksinkertaisia päätellä.
> Mutta jos haastetta haluaa, voi sitten painaa mieleen liikennepaikkojen lyhenteitä rataverkolla, jos metro ei riitä


Olenko sanonut haluavani haastetta? Haluaisin vain lukea tätä foorumia selväkielisenä. Liikennöitsijöiden lyhenteissä avautuu linkki selväkieliseen nimeen, liikennepaikkojen lyhenteistä ei.
Mutta jos se on noin vaikeaa, niin antaapa sitten olla. Kiitos ja anteeks.

----------


## tlajunen

Komppaan tässä Pekkaeeroa. Joissain piireissä sisäpiirilyhenteiden käyttö on varmasti perusteltua, mutta tämä on kuitenkin varsin julkinen ja monijoukkoliikennealainen foorumi.

Esimerkki: Itsehän ajoin viime yön yli Ilr-Hki-Ri-Tpe-Vka-Vsa-Ilr. Ei tulisi mieleenikään, ettenkö avaisi lyhenteitä auki kertoessani jotain mielenkiintosta ko. reissusta. (Ei ollut mitään mielenkiintoista. -> En avaa.)

----------


## kuke

> Teille talon väelle nuo lyhenteet ovat selvää pässinlihaa, mutta me metron käyttäjät joudumme joka kerta miettimään, mitähän mikäkin lyhenne tarkoittaa. Miten olisi: voisitteko käyttää selväkielisiä nimityksiä täällä kaikelle kansalle tarkoitetulla foorumilla.


Itse ainakin olen kiitollinen, että "talon väki" yleensä edes kertoo täällä tapahtumien taustoja meille. Itse ainakin odotin todella mielenkiinnolla maanantaita ja sitä, miten liikenne saadaan uuden suunnitelman mukaisesti kulkemaan.

Lyhenteet löytyvät mm. täältä: https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helsingin_metro.

----------


## 339-DF

> Liikennöitsijöiden lyhenteissä avautuu linkki selväkieliseen nimeen, liikennepaikkojen lyhenteistä ei.


Tämä olisi itse asiassa aika hyvä ratkaisu. Liikennöitsijöiden ym nimien kohdalle kun vie hiiren kursorin, niin näkyviin tulee koko nimi. Miksei metroasemien kanssa voisi olla sama juttu?




> Itse ainakin olen kiitollinen, että "talon väki" yleensä edes kertoo täällä tapahtumien taustoja meille.


Niin minäkin. Minusta tuo avoimuus, jolla asioista kerrotaan, on harrastajalle todella hieno juttu.

----------


## Markku K

> HY-RT ja RT-KP. välien ajaminen Ruoholahden suuntaan: (Huom Ruoholahti mainittu kirjakielellä). Edelleen HT-SN asemille sitä sun tätä.
> 
> Teille talon väelle nuo lyhenteet ovat selvää pässinlihaa, mutta me metron käyttäjät joudumme joka kerta miettimään, mitähän mikäkin lyhenne tarkoittaa. Miten olisi: voisitteko käyttää selväkielisiä nimityksiä täällä kaikelle kansalle tarkoitetulla foorumilla.


Ilman muuta, Kännykällä naputtelu ohjaa ikävästi lyhentelemään. Lyhenteet on nyt selväkielistetty aiemmassa viestissä.

----------


## tkp

> Kokeilin myös kuuluttaa HT ja SN asemille, että juna on täynnä ja jos mahdollista nouskaa vasta tämän junan jälkeen heti saapuvaan junaan jossa on tilaa --> ei silmin havaittavaa vaikutusta matkustajien käyttäytymisessä.


Se on se päivän viimeinen metro johon on pakko ehtiä...

----------


## Melamies

> Kokeilin myös kuuluttaa HT ja SN asemille, että juna on täynnä ja jos mahdollista nouskaa vasta tämän junan jälkeen heti saapuvaan junaan jossa on tilaa --> ei silmin havaittavaa vaikutusta matkustajien käyttäytymisessä.


Suurin osa matkustajista ei siis ymmärrä käyttämääsi kieltä ja loput ovat idiootteja. Masentava tilanne.

----------


## Minä vain

Ymmärtääköhän matkustajat sen että 2 min kuluttua tulisi tyhjä metro, eli ovatko he valmiita matkustamaan malliin "Tokio" ollakseen perillä 2 min aikaisemmin arvostaen aikaa enemmän kuin tilaa, vai ovatkohan matkustajat idiootteja? Olisi mielenkiintoista tietää kumpi on kyseessä.

----------


## hylje

Eiköhän ihmiset tiedä aika tarkalleen mitä ovat tekemässä. Kukaan ei pakota. Yhtä lailla ihmiset tunkevat ahtaisiin kaupunkiyksiöihin vaikka Kauhajoella olisi hurjasti edullista tilaa.

----------


## PepeB

> Suurin osa matkustajista ei siis ymmärrä käyttämääsi kieltä ja loput ovat idiootteja. Masentava tilanne.


Ne on niitä samoja kahden kromosomin päässä perunasta olevia selvästikin. Kerta toisensa jälkeen edelleen yllättää joidenkin matkustajien touhu. Esim. junan ovenavaus nappia aletaan hakata jo siinä viimeisten vaihteiden kohdalla, kun laiturikaan ei ole edes alkanut. Ja kun tämä ei edes rajoitu joukkoliikennevälineisiin, vaan myös kaupan itsepalvelukassat, joissa on opasteet näytöllä koko ostotapahtuman läpi, ovat liian vaikeita monelle.

----------


## Count

Seuraavalla kerralla sitten kuuluttaa takanatulevassa olevan tarjolla ilmaisia ämpäreitä, eiköhän sitten tule liikettä.

----------


## j-lu

> Eiköhän ihmiset tiedä aika tarkalleen mitä ovat tekemässä. Kukaan ei pakota. Yhtä lailla ihmiset tunkevat ahtaisiin kaupunkiyksiöihin vaikka Kauhajoella olisi hurjasti edullista tilaa.


Tämä. Eiköhän joukkoliikenteellä kulkevat ihmiset pääasiassa hyväksy sen, että liikennevälineessä voi olla ahdasta. Yleensä ottaen metroon ei kuitenkaan tulla viihtymään eväskorin ja kaunokirjallisuuden kanssa, vaan sillä on tarkoitus siirtyä paikasta toiseen. Matka ei laiturilla odottamalla etene ja metrossa se etenee täyttöasteesta riippumatta.

----------


## Minä vain

> Nyt tämä myöhään jäänyt oli 5:40 myöhässä saapuessaan Itäkeskukseen, syynä iso matkustajamäärä jonka lastaamisaika aina vain kertaantui per asema. Oli myös ovien väliin juoksijoita. Kokeilin myös kuuluttaa HT ja SN asemille, että juna on täynnä ja jos mahdollista nouskaa vasta tämän junan jälkeen heti saapuvaan junaan jossa on tilaa --> ei silmin havaittavaa vaikutusta matkustajien käyttäytymisessä.


Voisiko yksi asia, millä estää tämä, olla se että viivästynyt juna ohittaisi osan asemista pysähtymättä? Näin se sekä saisi kiinni edellistä junaa että ohitettavilla asemilla jäävät matkustajat jäisivät pois ja siirtyisivät seuraavaan junaan, mikä myös pienentäisi kuormitusta.

----------


## Markku K

> Voisiko yksi asia, millä estää tämä, olla se että viivästynyt juna ohittaisi osan asemista pysähtymättä? Näin se sekä saisi kiinni edellistä junaa että ohitettavilla asemilla jäävät matkustajat jäisivät pois ja siirtyisivät seuraavaan junaan, mikä myös pienentäisi kuormitusta.


Tätä aina välillä mietitään. Tällä tavalla asemia ohittamalla saa aikataulua kiinni minuutin tai vähän yli per asema. Mutta miten kyydissä olevat matkustajat tietäisivät millä asemalla tämä "pikavuoro" ei pysähdy.. saako vielä jäädä kyydistä jne.

----------


## Max

Lontoossa olen joskus osunut tuollaiselle vuorolle ja muistaakseni siellä kuulutettiin ohituksesta edelliselle asemalle pysähdyttäessä sekä ennen ovien sulkemista siellä.

----------


## Vainma

> Lontoossa olen joskus osunut tuollaiselle vuorolle ja muistaakseni siellä kuulutettiin ohituksesta edelliselle asemalle pysähdyttäessä sekä ennen ovien sulkemista siellä.


Helsingissä pitäisi kuuluuttaa ainakin kahdella kielellä asia moneen kertaa, mutta tuskin asia menisi siltikään ihan kaikille jakeluun.
Joku varmaan saattaisi paniikissa käyttää hätäjarruakin, joten ajansäästö menetettäisiin siinä moneen kertaan.
Joskus on vain parempi hyväksyä tosiasiat, että raideliikenne välillä sattuu olemaan myöhässä kun ohitusmahdollisuuksia on todella niukasti ja ne vaativat paljon aikaa.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tätä aina välillä mietitään. Tällä tavalla asemia ohittamalla saa aikataulua kiinni minuutin tai vähän yli per asema. Mutta miten kyydissä olevat matkustajat tietäisivät millä asemalla tämä "pikavuoro" ei pysähdy.. saako vielä jäädä kyydistä jne.


Kun asiaa ajattelee, niin luulisin, että tämän saisi toimimaan hyvällä ennakkosuunnittelulla. Eli että on etukäteen mietitty, mitä asemia tarvittaessa sivuutetaan, milloin tilanne katsotaan sellaiseksi, että toimenpide on tarpeen ja ennen kaikkea, että kuulutukset, informaatio ja ennakkotiedotus hoidetaan kunnolla. Kun tähän malliin toimitaan riittävän kautta, alkaa se tulla ihmisillekin tutuksi.

En olisi tosin menossa tähän, ellei tilanne oikeasti muodostu sellaiseksi, että turhan usein metrojärjestelmään alkaa syntyä isoja häiriöitä, joista ei päästä kohtuullisessa ajassa toipumaan ilman erikoistoimenpiteiä.

----------


## APH

Ja taasen metroliikenne pysäytetty liikennehäiriön vuoksi. Tarkasta syystä ei tietoa.

----------


## Pekkaeero

> Ja taasen metroliikenne pysäytetty liikennehäiriön vuoksi. Tarkasta syystä ei tietoa.


Istuin kyydissä Hakaniemestä Kontulaan klo 1500  aikoihin, vaunu oli muistaakseni 216. Meno oli kuin hidastetussa filmissä. Kulosaaressa kuljettaja vihdoin kertoi, että edellä ajanut juna oli simahtanut tähän Kulosaareen ja se pitää saada alta pois. Siilitielle meni varttitunti, Itäkeskukseen vajaa kymmenen minuuttia. Siitä eteenpäin Mellunmäen suuntaan matka alkoi taas sujua. Itäkeskuksen kolmosraiteella oli pimeänä yksi juna, mutta lieneekö se ollut tuo matkalle uupunut, mene ja tiedä.

----------


## kuukanko

8.9.2016

M307 / M1

----------


## play2002wh

9.9
M307 taas linjalla. En nähnyt oliko M1 vai M2

----------


## APH

> 9.9
> M307 taas linjalla.


Äänentoisto kyllä kilpailee nokkiksen kanssa samalla tasolla kuulutusten osalta  :Very Happy:  vähän särisee ja kuulostaa siltä, kuin kattilaan puhuisi. Ja vanhasta poiketen kuulutukset tuntuvat olevan porrastettu aina pysäkkien etäisyyden puoliväliin. E: sellainen lisäys että näin tuntui olevan vaan keskustan puolella, muuten tulevat vain hieman vanhempia junia aiemmin.
Milloin näihin on määränpäänäytöt tulossa, onko tiedossa?

----------


## Minä vain

Kampin metroasemien näyttöjen kanssa on tapahtunut selvä suunnitteluvirhe. Kun metro on menossa Ruoholahteen, niissä lukee Ruoholahti ja kursiivilla pyörivä teksti että joka toinen juna jää Kamppiin. Kun metro on menossa kääntöraiteelle, lukee niissä edelleen Ruoholahti ja on pyörivää tekstiä kursiiviilla  teksti vaan on vaihtunut näyttämään "Ei matkustajille". Koska näyttää siltä että metro on menossa Ruoholahteen sinne lappaa sisään matkustajia jotka henkilökunta joutuu hätistämään pois. Ruoholahti-teksti pitäisi siis saada kokonaan pois näytöstä ja pelkkä "Ei matkustajille" -teksti siihen. Tekstin pitäisi myös olla eri paikassa kuin tiedotteiden, eli ei pyörivänä tekstinä.

Koska näytössä näkyy edelleen ristikkosilta junan saapuessa en tosin usko että tätä tullaan muuttamaan vaan hölmistyneitä matkustajia saadaan häätää joulukuussakin.

----------


## samulih

> Kampin metroasemien näyttöjen kanssa on tapahtunut selvä suunnitteluvirhe. Kun metro on menossa Ruoholahteen, niissä lukee Ruoholahti ja kursiivilla pyörivä teksti että joka toinen juna jää Kamppiin. Kun metro on menossa kääntöraiteelle, lukee niissä edelleen Ruoholahti ja on pyörivää tekstiä kursiiviilla  teksti vaan on vaihtunut näyttämään "Ei matkustajille". Koska näyttää siltä että metro on menossa Ruoholahteen sinne lappaa sisään matkustajia jotka henkilökunta joutuu hätistämään pois. Ruoholahti-teksti pitäisi siis saada kokonaan pois näytöstä ja pelkkä "Ei matkustajille" -teksti siihen. Tekstin pitäisi myös olla eri paikassa kuin tiedotteiden, eli ei pyörivänä tekstinä.
> 
> Koska näytössä näkyy edelleen ristikkosilta junan saapuessa en tosin usko että tätä tullaan muuttamaan vaan hölmistyneitä matkustajia saadaan häätää joulukuussakin.


Eikös kaikissa ole myös periaatteessa virhe kun eivät voi näyttää 2,5 vuoroväliä, vaan ollaan 3 min sitten on yht'äkkiä jo juna sylissä....

----------


## Vainma

> Kampin metroasemien näyttöjen kanssa on tapahtunut selvä suunnitteluvirhe. Kun metro on menossa Ruoholahteen, niissä lukee Ruoholahti ja kursiivilla pyörivä teksti että joka toinen juna jää Kamppiin. Kun metro on menossa kääntöraiteelle, lukee niissä edelleen Ruoholahti ja on pyörivää tekstiä kursiiviilla  teksti vaan on vaihtunut näyttämään "Ei matkustajille". Koska näyttää siltä että metro on menossa Ruoholahteen sinne lappaa sisään matkustajia jotka henkilökunta joutuu hätistämään pois. Ruoholahti-teksti pitäisi siis saada kokonaan pois näytöstä ja pelkkä "Ei matkustajille" -teksti siihen. Tekstin pitäisi myös olla eri paikassa kuin tiedotteiden, eli ei pyörivänä tekstinä.
> 
> Koska näytössä näkyy edelleen ristikkosilta junan saapuessa en tosin usko että tätä tullaan muuttamaan vaan hölmistyneitä matkustajia saadaan häätää joulukuussakin.


Ruudulle pitäisi ilmestyä iso punainen ruksi ja siihen vielä kissankokoisilla kirjaimilla "Ei matkustajille"- tekstit. Nykyinen alareunassa pienellä ja vain kahdella kotimaisella rullaava teksti ei oikein palvele ketään.

Näyttöihin on kuitenkin tekniikkansa puolesta mahdollista laittaa pyörimään vaikka päivittäistavarakaupan alennusmyyntimainoksia, joten en usko että tässä mikään muistikapasiteettikaan tulee vastaan.

----------


## Johan Näs

> Ruudulle pitäisi ilmestyä iso punainen ruksi ja siihen vielä kissankokoisilla kirjaimilla "Ei matkustajille"- tekstit. Nykyinen alareunassa pienellä ja vain kahdella kotimaisella rullaava teksti ei oikein palvele ketään.
> 
> Näyttöihin on kuitenkin tekniikkansa puolesta mahdollista laittaa pyörimään vaikka päivittäistavarakaupan alennusmyyntimainoksia, joten en usko että tässä mikään muistikapasiteettikaan tulee vastaan.


Paremmin tietävät tietävät paremmin, mutta käsittääkseni näyttöjen antama informaatio tulee asetinlaitteesta. Jos juna ei mene mihinkään (eli kääntöraiteelle), näyttö ei näytä koko junaa. Sen sijaan se näyttää seuraavan junan, joka menee johonkin (eli Ruoholahteen).

Siitä olen kyllä varsin samaa mieltä yllä kirjatun kanssa, mitä noilla näytöillä pitäisi lukea. En usko, että kyse on muistikapasiteetista vaan siitä, että nykyjärjestelmään on vaikea sovittaa tuollaista infoa tuossa muodossa mukaan.

----------


## petteri

> Paremmin tietävät tietävät paremmin, mutta käsittääkseni näyttöjen antama informaatio tulee asetinlaitteesta. Jos juna ei mene mihinkään (eli kääntöraiteelle), näyttö ei näytä koko junaa. Sen sijaan se näyttää seuraavan junan, joka menee johonkin (eli Ruoholahteen).
> 
> Siitä olen kyllä varsin samaa mieltä yllä kirjatun kanssa, mitä noilla näytöillä pitäisi lukea. En usko, että kyse on muistikapasiteetista vaan siitä, että nykyjärjestelmään on vaikea sovittaa tuollaista infoa tuossa muodossa mukaan.


Vastahan kaikki laiturinäytöt uusittiin kokonaan, siitä ei taida olla kahta vuottakaan. Ei kai kukaan nykyaikana tilaa informaatiojärjestelmää johon ei saa mitä vaan kuvaa ja tekstiä näkymään, kun vaan yhdistää ne sopivaan serveriin. Ei kai edes HKL? Todennäköisempää minusta on, ettei kukaan HSL:llä ja HKL:llä vaan osaa tai saa kehittää asemien ja pysäkkien informaatiojärjestelmiä. 

Toinen mahdollinen on selitys on, että joukkoliikenteen päätöksentekoprosessi vaatii, että jokainen informaatiojärjestelmämuutos menee ensin kumminkaiman serkulle, joka 28 tahon käsittelyn jälkeen toimittaa sen lautakuntakäsittelyyn ja kolmen vuoden lausuntokierrokselle, jonka aikana tehtyjen muutosten jälkeen se kilpailutetaan ja koodari toteuttaa sen kolmessa viikossa. Sen jälkeen kyllä testaukseen ja asennukseen menee puoli vuotta tai vuosi, ja jos prosessissa havaitaan isompi puutteellisuus homma palautuu kumminkaiman serkun kautta uudelleen samaan prosessiin. Aikaa kuluu paljon ja lopputulos sitten muistuttaa toimivuudeltaan HSL:n nykyistä arvolipunostoa bussissa.

Tälläiselle järjestelmänkehitysmallille on olemassa hyvä nimikin, moni lienee kuullut ketterästä kehityksestä ja vesiputousmallista. Niiden lisäksi on kuitenkin olemassa vielä mannerjäämalliinkin perustuvaa järjestelmäkehitystä, siinä odotetaan, että Grönlannin jäätiköltä sulaa riittävästi vettä käynnistämään vesiputouksen ja aina välillä tulee sitten vielä talvi, jolloin putous jäätyy eikä tapahdu mitään. Tämä malli on ollut käytössä sekä julkisella että yksityisellä puolella. Yksityisellä puolella sitä käyttäneet yritykset ovat vaan nykyään jo pitkälti historiaa, eli vararikossa, sillä edellytyksellä että toimintaan on tarvittu tehokkaita tietojärjestelmiä. 

Kun nykyinen näyttökehityksen organisointi ei pysty asemille ja pysäkeille toimittamaan kunnollista palvelua, ehkä kannattaisi ottaa mallia uuden mobiilin reittioppaan tehneen tiimin työtavoista. Tuolla tiimillä näyttää olevan näyttö- ja käyttöliittymäosaamista ihan riittävästi ja palvelumuotoilukaan ei ajatuksena taida olla ihan vieras. Jotain ihan hyvää on myös saatu toimitettua. Tuota osaamista hyödyntämällä näyttöongelmat varmaan saisi pois päiväjärjestyksestä, kunhan myös organisaation jäykkyyksiin kiinnitetään huomiota.

----------


## Minä vain

> Paremmin tietävät tietävät paremmin, mutta käsittääkseni näyttöjen antama informaatio tulee asetinlaitteesta. Jos juna ei mene mihinkään (eli kääntöraiteelle), näyttö ei näytä koko junaa. Sen sijaan se näyttää seuraavan junan, joka menee johonkin (eli Ruoholahteen).
> 
> Siitä olen kyllä varsin samaa mieltä yllä kirjatun kanssa, mitä noilla näytöillä pitäisi lukea. En usko, että kyse on muistikapasiteetista vaan siitä, että nykyjärjestelmään on vaikea sovittaa tuollaista infoa tuossa muodossa mukaan.


Näyttöhän näyttää kyllä "Ei matkustajille" -tekstin, se näkyy vaan aivan väärällä tavalla. Jos se kuitenkin pystyy sinänsä näyttämään tuon tekstin, miksei seuraavan johonkin menevän junan saisi poistettua näytöltä ja laitettua tuota tekstiä sen tilalle?

----------


## juhanahi

> miksei seuraavan johonkin menevän junan saisi poistettua näytöltä ja laitettua tuota tekstiä sen tilalle?





> Vastahan kaikki laiturinäytöt uusittiin kokonaan, siitä ei taida olla kahta vuottakaan.





> En usko, että kyse on muistikapasiteetista vaan siitä, että nykyjärjestelmään on vaikea sovittaa tuollaista infoa tuossa muodossa mukaan.





> Näyttöihin on kuitenkin tekniikkansa puolesta mahdollista laittaa pyörimään vaikka päivittäistavarakaupan alennusmyyntimainoksia, joten en usko että tässä mikään muistikapasiteettikaan tulee vastaan.



Vastaus on yksinkertainen sanapari: HKL ja Siemens.

----------


## Rattivaunu

16.9.2016

Metron Nokkajuna on tänäänkin ajossa. Havainto linjalta M1, kokoonpanona 105+106+101+102.

----------


## Nem

Nokkajuna 101+102+105+106 Itäkeskuksessa 16:17

----------


## kuukanko

3.10.2016

M307 / M1. Keulalla linjakilpi (MobiLED Silver)

----------


## Vainma

> 3.10.2016
> 
> M307 / M1. Keulalla linjakilpi (MobiLED Silver)


Vaalea teksti näkyy todella hyvin verraten muun kaluston vihreään sävyyn.
Yksi asia vain ihmetyttää, miksi nämä linjakilvet asennettiin ikkunan oikeaan reunaan eli kauemmas laiturin reunasta (sekä matkustajista)?
Linjakilven koko on niin pieni, että tuskin siitä olisi kuljettajille edes mitään näköestettä aiheutunut.

----------


## aki

> 3.10.2016
> 
> M307 / M1. Keulalla linjakilpi (MobiLED Silver)


Ei ole ollut tarvetta matkustaa metrolla syysliikenteen alkamisen jälkeen joten nuo uudet tunnukset M1/M2 ovat vielä aika outoja. Onko vaunujen näytöissä nykyään pelkkä M1/M2-tunnus vai edelleen määränpää Mellunmäki/Vuosaari? Entä laiturinäytöt, onko niihinkin tullut uudet M-tunnukset?

----------


## TuomasLehto

Osuinpa tänään sattumalta ensimmäistä kertaa 300-junaan, tarkalleen yllämainittuun vaunuun 307A. Kokemus oli kuitenkin matkanteon osalta lyhyt (n. 50 senttiä juna eteni jossain vaiheessa) eikä ajallisestikaan kovin pitkä, eli siinä mielessä jäi huono ensivaikutelma... Ehkä aiheetta, mutta tänään näin. Nimittäin puoli viiden jälkeen Hakaniemessä juna jäi jumiin, tosin minulle jäi hieman epäselväksi oliko koko liikenteen pysäyttänyt ovivika juuri siinä junassa vai jossain muualla, koska niinä minuutteina kun odottelin junassa ei siellä sisällä kuulunut mitään kuulutuksia. Aseman kuulutukset taas olivat niin hiljaisia, että niistä ei tahtonut saada selvää vaikka ovet olivat auki (niitä suljettiin muutamaankin otteeseen, eli vika saattoi olla siinä junassa). Lopulta vaihdoin bussiin, ilmeisesti liikenne jatkui yhdellä raiteella pian sen jälkeen.

----------


## Vainma

> Ei ole ollut tarvetta matkustaa metrolla syysliikenteen alkamisen jälkeen joten nuo uudet tunnukset M1/M2 ovat vielä aika outoja. Onko vaunujen näytöissä nykyään pelkkä M1/M2-tunnus vai edelleen määränpää Mellunmäki/Vuosaari? Entä laiturinäytöt, onko niihinkin tullut uudet M-tunnukset?


Linjakilvet sekä laiturinäytöt näyttävät edelleen vain pääteasemien nimet ilman linjatunnuksia.
Mahtaako laiturinäyttöihin edes moisia pystyä ohjelmoimaankaan tällä hetkellä?  :Very Happy:

----------


## aki

> Linjakilvet sekä laiturinäytöt näyttävät edelleen vain pääteasemien nimet ilman linjatunnuksia.
> Mahtaako laiturinäyttöihin edes moisia pystyä ohjelmoimaankaan tällä hetkellä?


Hyvä ettei noita M1/M2 turhaketunnuksia ole näytöissä (toivottavasti ei myöskään tule) En ymmärrä miksi tuollaisia tunnuksia ylipäätänsä tarvitaan kun metro haarautuu ainoastaan linjan päissä ja yhteisellä osuudella pysähdytään kaikilla asemilla.

----------


## Jolittn

Klo 9:22 304 matkustajaliikenteessä Herttoniemestä itään. Hieman aiemmin 307 matkustajaliikenteessä Kontulassa kohti Mellunmäkeä. 

Kampissa n. 9:40 päättyvän junan (M100-sarjaa) kuulutukset kuuluivat todella huonosti. Kuljettaja ei myöskään sammuttanut matkustamon valoja Kampissa kuten tuntuu olevan käytäntönä päättyvien junien kohdalla. Seurauksena useita ihmisiä jatkoi matkaansa Kampin käännölle.

----------


## APH

> Kampissa n. 9:40 päättyvän junan (M100-sarjaa) kuulutukset kuuluivat todella huonosti ... Seurauksena useita ihmisiä jatkoi matkaansa Kampin käännölle.


Sama juttu oli tänään iltapäivällä vaunussa 129. Nyt varsinkin, kun yhteisellä osuudella on kaksi pääteasemaa, olisi hyvä pitää kuulutusten voimakkuus korkealla. Kai tähän on kuljettajilla helppo säätömahdollisuus?

----------


## Markku K

> Sama juttu oli tänään iltapäivällä vaunussa 129. Nyt varsinkin, kun yhteisellä osuudella on kaksi pääteasemaa, olisi hyvä pitää kuulutusten voimakkuus korkealla. Kai tähän on kuljettajilla helppo säätömahdollisuus?


Kuljettajalla ei ole minkäänlaista säätömahdollisuutta automaattikuulutusten äänenvoimakkuuteen. Hyvä niksi on tosiaan valojen sammuttaminen Kampissa kun ovet ovat olleet 5 sekuntia auki.

----------


## APH

> Kuljettajalla ei ole minkäänlaista säätömahdollisuutta automaattikuulutusten äänenvoimakkuuteen.


Oho, yllättävä tieto. Voimakkuus kuitenkin vaihtelee runsaasti vaunuittain, mistä se johtuu?

----------


## Nem

Nokkajuna normaalilla kokoonpanolla (101-102+105+106) ja m307 Itäkeskuksessa noin klo 16.50

----------


## Nem

Miksi m300 keulassa oli kyltti Kamppi Kamppen (toisessa päässä Mellunmäki) eikä sähköisessä taulussa?

----------


## MaZo

> Miksi m300 keulassa oli kyltti Kamppi Kamppen (toisessa päässä Mellunmäki) eikä sähköisessä taulussa?


LED kilpiä ei ole vielä saatu kuin kahteen junaan, joten muissa M300:ssa on vielä muovikilvet.
305 on tänään kolmantena junana aloittanut matkustajaliikenteessä ja siitä LED kilvet vielä puuttuvat.

----------


## Nem

> LED kilpiä ei ole vielä saatu kuin kahteen junaan, joten muissa M300:ssa on vielä muovikilvet.
> 305 on tänään kolmantena junana aloittanut matkustajaliikenteessä ja siitä LED kilvet vielä puuttuvat.


Kummaku ei oo asennettu valmistuksen aikana

----------


## Vainma

> Kummaku ei oo asennettu valmistuksen aikana


Alunperin tarkoituksena taisi olla se, että junan määränpää katsotaan laiturinäytöistä ja näinollen juniin ei reittikilpiä tarvitse asentaa.

----------


## MaZo

> Alunperin tarkoituksena taisi olla se, että junan määränpää katsotaan laiturinäytöistä ja näinollen juniin ei reittikilpiä tarvitse asentaa.


Juu, ajatus oli, että reittikilvet jäävät laiturioviseinän taakse piiloon, eli ovat aivan turhat. Eipä mennyt niin kuin strömsöössä tämäkään.  :Smile:

----------


## PepeB

> Alunperin tarkoituksena taisi olla se, että junan määränpää katsotaan laiturinäytöistä ja näinollen juniin ei reittikilpiä tarvitse asentaa.


Aika huono tekosyyhän tuo on. Kun selvisi, että HKL kaataa automaation, olisi voitu saman tien lyödä valmistuksessa oleviin kilvet tehtaalla.

----------


## APH

> Aika huono tekosyyhän tuo on. Kun selvisi, että HKL kaataa automaation, olisi voitu saman tien lyödä valmistuksessa oleviin kilvet tehtaalla.


Ja ehkä, huom. ehkä, uskottavan kokoiset kilvet. Ongelmana lienee nyt tuulilasin kaarevuus?

----------


## MaZo

> Ja ehkä, huom. ehkä, uskottavan kokoiset kilvet. Ongelmana lienee nyt tuulilasin kaarevuus?


Ongelma on osittain tuulilasin kaarevuus ja osittain isompia kuormia varten tarvittavien metalliupotuksien puuttuminen lasikuidusta. Valmistus oli jo liian pitkällä automaation kaaduttua eikä niitä voi lisätä jälkikäteen.

----------


## PepeB

> Ongelma on osittain tuulilasin kaarevuus ja osittain isompia kuormia varten tarvittavien metalliupotuksien puuttuminen lasikuidusta. Valmistus oli jo liian pitkällä automaation kaaduttua eikä niitä voi lisätä jälkikäteen.


Vai semmoista. No hei pistetään kiitoskorttia menee HKL:lle. Jos vielä saisivat laiturinäytöt toimivaan oikein joka asemalla.

----------


## Nem

Näyttöjen väri sais olla vähän tummempi kun nykyään aika kirkkaat

----------


## MaZo

> Näyttöjen väri sais olla vähän tummempi kun nykyään aika kirkkaat


Selvitetään minkälainen säätö näytöissä on. Näytöissä *pitäisi* käsittääkseni olla (automaattinen)kirkkaudensäätö, mutta itse en ainakaan automaattista säätymistä ole havainnut. Jos automatiikkaa ei ole, täytyy kirkkaus valita siten, että luettavuus säilyy auringonpaisteessakin. Tunnelissa ja iltahämärissä kirkkaus on tietenkin sitten supernovan luokkaa.

----------


## APH

Onkohan HKL muuten tietoinen, että vaunun 113 toinen sivulinjakilpi on ainakin reilun vuoden ollut pimeänä?

----------


## Nem

No ei kyllä niistä näytöistä oikein nää mitään kuitenkaan

----------


## MaZo

> Onkohan HKL muuten tietoinen, että vaunun 113 toinen sivulinjakilpi on ainakin reilun vuoden ollut pimeänä?


Välitin kunnossapidolle tiedoksi, jos ei muuten vielä ollut.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Nokkajuna simahti Herttoniemen kohdalle matkalla keskustaan tuossa noin varttia vaille yhdeksän. Satuin olemaan vaunussa 104. Perinteinen ovivika kaikesta päätellen. Ongelma korjaantui tai korjattiin kuitenkin vajaassa kymmenessä minuutissa, eli vaikka koko liikenne ilmeisesti seisoi hetken, muilla kulkuvälineillä on tainnut olla suurempia ongelmia tänään.

----------


## Nem

> Nokkajuna simahti Herttoniemen kohdalle matkalla keskustaan tuossa noin varttia vaille yhdeksän. Satuin olemaan vaunussa 104. Perinteinen ovivika kaikesta päätellen. Ongelma korjaantui tai korjattiin kuitenkin vajaassa kymmenessä minuutissa, eli vaikka koko liikenne ilmeisesti seisoi hetken, muilla kulkuvälineillä on tainnut olla suurempia ongelmia tänään.


Viime perjantainakin nokkajuna jumitti itäkeskukseen päin mennessä

----------


## APH

Onko nokkiksen paineilmaovet tosiaan niin paljon herkemmät talvelle?

----------


## Nem

M305 näytti Itäkeskus tekstiä itiksestä siilitielle  :Smile:

----------


## APH

Osaako joku avata tarinaa tämän kuvan takana? 
http://www.metro.fi/galleria/#p1479176501730

----------


## kuukanko

> Osaako joku avata tarinaa tämän kuvan takana? 
> http://www.metro.fi/galleria/#p1479176501730


Liittyy tähän päätökseen.

----------


## APH

> Liittyy tähän päätökseen.


Aivan, selvä. Oliko tämä kolari se siellä länsimetron osuudella?
Joutuiko Itäkeskuksessa kolaroinut M300-juna muuten Otamäelle korjaukseen myös?

----------


## Jolittn

305 nyt Ruoholahdessa lähdössä Vuosaareen led-linjakilven kera.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:21 ----------

Te En tiedä, onko tämä uusi havainto, mutta M310 on matkustajaliikenteessä. Lähti 18:50 Ruoholahdesta Vuosaareen. Ensiksi mainitulla asemalla sisänäytöissä pyöri "Olemme kääntöraiteella" -teksti.

----------


## Nem

> Osaako joku avata tarinaa tämän kuvan takana? 
> http://www.metro.fi/galleria/#p1479176501730


Uuden linjan kokeilua  :Smile:

----------


## Jolittn

Jatkan vielä "M300-spämmiä": Tänään aamulla yhdeksän jälleen Itäkeskuksessa ja Herttoniemessä havaittu matkustajaliikenteessä M313 ja M301. Molemmilla suunta itään. Valitettavasti tarkempia aika- ja määränpäätietoja minulla ei ole antaa (en huomannut katsoa). Onkohan siis kaikki toimitetut M300-sarjalaiset jo otettu käyttöön vai onko junia sattunut viime päivinä vain enemmän itselleni vastaan? Omien havaintojeni perusteella ainakin 301, 304, 305, 307, 310 ja 313 ovat jo liikenteessä.

----------


## Vainma

> Aivan, selvä. Oliko tämä kolari se siellä länsimetron osuudella?
> Joutuiko Itäkeskuksessa kolaroinut M300-juna muuten Otamäelle korjaukseen myös?


Vaunun 157 kylkeen ajettiin Itäkeskuksessa.
Kylkeen törmänneen M300:n korjauspaikasta ei ole tietoa.

----------


## late98

oliko kyseessä siis http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9053043 tämä kolari?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Lauantai 19.11.2016

300-sarjan juna 305 liikkui normaalissa liikenteessä.

----------


## Nem

M314 siilitiellä 7.51

----------


## Nem

Ruoholahteen päin ajavalla metrolla luki kilvissä Vuosaari

----------


## Miska

315 oli tänään (29.11.) aamupäivällä Mellunmäen linjalla.

----------


## Nem

6.12 klo 13.42
202  ruoholahteen päin ajoi ilman kuulutuksia ja missään kilvissä ei lukenut esim pysäkkejä ( ei siis mitään ei sisällä ei ulkona).

----------


## APH

Herttoniemessä oli lappu: "Asemalla testataan uusia laiturinäyttöjä". Näin siis vain tämän otsikon metron ikkunasta. Uusitaanko näytöt taas vai mitä tämä tarkoittaa?

----------


## sm3

Eilen siellä oli toisessa päädyssä ainakin pimeitä näyttöjä tai pois käytöstä olevia/oleva. Mahtaisko liittyä tuohon sitten.

----------


## MaZo

> Eilen siellä oli toisessa päädyssä ainakin pimeitä näyttöjä tai pois käytöstä olevia/oleva. Mahtaisko liittyä tuohon sitten.


Asiasta paremmin tietämättä veikkaan, että kyseessä on jotain Länsimetroon liittyvää. Siemensin vehkeethän eivät sinne asti ulotu eivätkä siten ole ohjaamassa laiturinäyttöjä, joten jotain viritelmiä täytyy tehdä ja viritelmät saattavat ulottua myös vanhalle osuudelle. Tietääkseni nykyisiä näyttöjä ei kuitenkaan olla vaihtamassa (ehkä).

----------


## Pekkaeero

8.12.  n. klo 14.10 junat seisoivat Itäkeskuksessa molempiin suuntiin. Metrovalvomo kuulutti, että järjestyshäiriö Kalasatamassa viivästyttää vielä viisi minuuttia. En tiedä, kauanko oli kestänyt sitä ennen. Astuin kyytiin Vuosaaren junaan, joka seisoi sen viisi minuuttia ja lähti sitten jatkamaan matkaa. Mikä hässäkkä lienee ollut?

----------


## kuukanko

> Mikä hässäkkä lienee ollut?


Joku oli heittänyt palavia ilmaisjakelulehtiä radalle. Hesarin uutinen aiheesta

----------


## APH

Myös vaunussa 144 toinen sivulinjakilpi pimeänä.
Mikä on tämmöisille huomioille oikea väylä?

----------


## Vainma

> Myös vaunussa 144 toinen sivulinjakilpi pimeänä.
> Mikä on tämmöisille huomioille oikea väylä?


https://www.hsl.fi/palaute tai http://www.hel.fi/www/hkl/fi/palaute/
Nopeimmin asia tullee korjatuksi, mikäli ilmoittaa asian suoraan kuskille joka välittää tiedon varikolle.

----------


## kivisuo

Pe 9.12. klo 14.06 Kalasatama:

M2/HKL 313 (Kääk!)

----------


## Nem

Su 11.12 klo 17 303 315 ja muita m300 joiden numeroa en nähnyt

----------


## kuukanko

> Su 11.12 klo 17 303 315 ja muita m300 joiden numeroa en nähnyt


Ihanko varmasti näit 303:n? Tietääkseni se on vielä rikki kesäisen kolarin jäljiltä eikä korjausta ole vielä aloitettu.

----------


## MaZo

> Ihanko varmasti näit 303:n? Tietääkseni se on vielä rikki kesäisen kolarin jäljiltä eikä korjausta ole vielä aloitettu.


303-A vaunu seisoo varikon huoltohallissa yksin, irrallaan muusta junasta. Lienee käynyt suuremman luokan lipsahdus, jos linjalle on erehdytty laittamaan juna ilman toista päätyvaunua.  :Wink: 
Muun muassa 305 ja 309 ovat olleet tuolloin ajossa ja näistä ainakin 305 voi sopivasti silmiä siristäen alkaa näyttää hieman 303:lta, miksei 309:kin, jos tarpeeksi siristää. Näiden lisäksi linjalla olivat 304, 310, 314 ja 315.

----------


## Nem

Juu olen ilmeisesti katsonut väärin  :Very Happy:

----------


## APH

Huomoitava havainto mielestäni on nyt se, että ainakaan itselläni ei ole ollut nokkiksesta havaintoja linjalla ainakaan kuukauteen.

----------


## TuomasLehto

Nokkishan tosiaan hajoili pariinkin kertaan marraskuun pakkasilla, kuten mm. minä kirjoitin tähän ketjuun aiemmin. Olisiko siinä sitten syy ja näinkin ikävällä tavalla eläkepäivät koittaneet nokkikselle? Tuntuisi, että viime viikkoina 300-junia on myös ollut huomattavasti enemmän liikenteessä kuin aiemmin syksyllä, mutten osaa sanoa osuvatko nämä asiat tarkalleen yksiin.

----------


## kuukanko

Nokkiksen vaunupareista ainakin osa on länsimetron koeajoissa. Koska M300-junia on liikenteessä niin paljon, ei teknisesti epäluotettavaa nokkajunaa ole nyt tarpeen käyttää matkustajaliikenteessä.

----------


## APH

Lieneekö linjaliikenne siis kokonaan ohi sen osalta?

----------


## Markku K

> Herttoniemessä oli lappu: "Asemalla testataan uusia laiturinäyttöjä". Näin siis vain tämän otsikon metron ikkunasta. Uusitaanko näytöt taas vai mitä tämä tarkoittaa?


Kyllä uusitaan. Mipro asentaa uudet laiturinäytöt vanhojen tilalle/oheen. Herttoniemessä on koeasennus.

----------


## Vainma

> Kyllä uusitaan. Mipro asentaa uudet laiturinäytöt vanhojen tilalle/oheen. Herttoniemessä on koeasennus.


Mahtavaa!
Ehkä sitten viimeinkin jossain vaiheessa pääsemme eroon epämääräisistä pisteistä, pilkuista, viivoista ja hymiöistä joita viime aikoina on laiturinäytöissä rullannut tasaiseen tahtiin unohtamatta tietenkään täysin väärään aikaan rullaavaa "Ei matkustajille"- tekstiä.
Ovatko nämä uudet laiturinäytöt jotain Mipron omia valmisteita, vai Samat Mitronin kuoret mutta Mipron tekniikalla?

----------


## Markku K

> Mahtavaa!
> Ehkä sitten viimeinkin jossain vaiheessa pääsemme eroon epämääräisistä pisteistä, pilkuista, viivoista ja hymiöistä joita viime aikoina on laiturinäytöissä rullannut tasaiseen tahtiin unohtamatta tietenkään täysin väärään aikaan rullaavaa "Ei matkustajille"- tekstiä.
> Ovatko nämä uudet laiturinäytöt jotain Mipron omia valmisteita, vai Samat Mitronin kuoret mutta Mipron tekniikalla?


Hymiöitä on ollut tasan kerran näytöissä, toukokuussa 2016. Pisteitä ja viivoja nähdään valvomon syöttäminä siihen saakka kunnes uudet kilvet ovat käytössä ja niitä ohjaa Mipron laitteisto. Näytöt ovat Mitron:in tekemiä kokonaisuudessaan.
Ei matkustajille -teksti tulee näyttöön tarpeettomasti ilman erityistä logiikkaa; sitä sitten peitellään näillä pisteillä ja viivoilla.

----------


## Nem

31.12 klo 10.54 
314 Mellunmäki- Ruoholahti .
Mellunmäessä myöskin uudet opasteet (ollut jo jonkin aikaa)

----------

